# Disney Infinity 2.0 Power Disc Trades



## linkyarmer

To cut down on confusion, I'm starting this thread for when 2.0 power discs go on sale. I hope this thread is as big a success as the 1.0 thread was!


----------



## linkyarmer

Anyone ready to start trading?


----------



## Iagut070

Yes sir, I a ready to trade!

To Trade:

Spider Copter
Ant-man team up
Iron Patriot team up (x2)
Starc Arc Reactor (x2)
Spider-Man Alien symbiote
Infinity Gantlet (x2)

Want/Need

Star Lord Galaxy
The Rip
World War Hulk texture
Lola
Sentinel of Liberty


----------



## linkyarmer

Iagut070 said:


> Yes sir, I a ready to trade!  To Trade:  Spider Copter Ant-man team up Iron Patriot team up (x2) Starc Arc Reactor (x2) Spider-Man Alien symbiote Infinity Gantlet (x2)  Want/Need  Star Lord Galaxy The Rip World War Hulk texture Lola Sentinel of Liberty





Grr I got nothing you need!


Did you hit up TRU for their 3 for 10 Powerdisc Pack deal?


----------



## linkyarmer

I have the following for trade:


Have:
Spidey's Streets (2)
Jack-O-Lantern's Glider


Want:
Spidercycle
Lola
Odin's Horse
The Avenjet
Space Armor


----------



## cseca

Hello,
Time to complete our sets!

These are the ones we need:





plus we still need a couple from 1.0 Series 3
Wall-e Buy N Large
Toy Story Mania Blaster

These are what I have:
From 2.0 Marvel and 1.0 Series 3





From 1.0 Series 1





I also have a bunch of TRU exclusives from 1.0 if anybody still need them (Merlin, Zurg, Mike's Car, Tron, etc.).


Prefer to trader Orange 2.0 disc with another Orange 2.0 disc please.

Thanks a bunches!


----------



## Iagut070

I would gladly trade 

Iron Patriot, Ant Man and Spider-Copter 

for

Captain America Costume, Lola and Danville

Deal?



cseca said:


> Hello,
> Time to complete our sets!
> 
> These are the ones we need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus we still need a couple from 1.0 Series 3
> Wall-e extinguisher
> Toy Story Mania Blaster
> 
> These are what I have:
> From 2.0 Marvel and 1.0 Series 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 1.0 Series 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a bunch of TRU exclusives from 1.0 if anybody still need them (Merlin, Zurg, Mike's Car, Tron, etc.).
> 
> 
> Prefer to trader Orange 2.0 disc with another Orange 2.0 disc please.
> 
> Thanks a bunches!


----------



## lightwriter

I have a S.H.I.E.L.D. Helicarrier Strike (round disc) to trade.

I own Stark Arc Reactor, World war Hulk Sky, The Avenjet, & Falcon's Wings so anything else would be great in 2.0.  I still need a few series 3 from 1.0 and have a ton of 1.0 discs to trade if anyone is looking for those.


----------



## linkyarmer

Seeing as we all are mostly just getting started with our 2.0 discs, I wanted to make sure everyone was aware that Toys R Us is doing 3 Powerdisc Packs (2.0 only) for $10 until 9/27/14. It's pretty much buy 2, get one free, definitely a good deal for launch week. I'll be headed there today or tomorrow to grab another 6 packs for $20.

Also if you haven't bought all of the Marvel figures yet. Starting on 9/28, Target will have Buy 2, get 1 free figures for that week. Additionally, Target is currently giving 2 free PowerDisc packs when you buy a Playset (Guardians or Spidey, or BOTH for 4 free PD Packs).

Pretty great deals.

I hope this info helps someone better afford this obsession as it has me.



Cheers!


----------



## cseca

Iagut070 said:


> I would gladly trade  Iron Patriot, Ant Man and Spider-Copter  for  Captain America Costume, Lola and Danville  Deal?



Hi hi,
Just making sure Danville is the phineas terrain I have in the picture correct? Lol...

If that's the one then you got yourself a deal 

Pm me with your address and do you mind using delivery confirmation with the mailing?

I will do the same and send you the number as well.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:  
1 Marvel Team-Up: White Tiger
1 Marvel Team-Up: Iron Patriot 
1 The Immortal Iron Fist 
1 Spider-Buggy
1 View From the Suit
1 Marvel Team-Up: Winter Soldier
1 Stark Arc Reactor
1 Gamma Rays
1 RARE Infinity Gauntlet (2 for 1 trades only)
1 RARE Marvel Team-Up: Yondu (2 for 1 trades only)

I need: 
Stark Tech 
Lola
World War Hulk Sky 
Sentinel of Liberty 
Sorcerer Supreme 
The Rip 
Spider-Copter 
Dinosaur World 
Star-Lord's Galaxy 
Marvel Team-Up: Ant-Man
Spider-Cycle 
Jack-O-Lantern's Glider 
Angus (Series 3 Disney Infinity 1.0)


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

lightwriter said:


> I have a S.H.I.E.L.D. Helicarrier Strike (round disc) to trade.
> 
> I own Stark Arc Reactor, World war Hulk Sky, The Avenjet, & Falcon's Wings so anything else would be great in 2.0.  I still need a few series 3 from 1.0 and have a ton of 1.0 discs to trade if anyone is looking for those.



I will trade you the Helicarrier Strike for Marvel Team-Up: White Tiger.


----------



## cseca

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I have:
> 
> 2 Marvel Team-Up: White Tiger
> 1 Marvel Team-Up: Iron Patriot
> 1 The Immortal Iron Fist
> 1 Space Armor
> 1 Hydra Motorcycle
> 1 Spider-Buggy
> 
> I need:
> S.H.I.E.L.D. Containment Truck
> Stark Tech
> Lola
> Falcon'sWings
> The Avenjet
> World War Hulk Sky
> Sentinel of Liberty
> S.H.I.E.L.D. Helicarrier Strike
> Sorcerer Supreme
> The Rip
> Black Panther's Vibranium Knives
> Spider-Copter
> Dinosaur World
> Groot's Roots
> Star-Lord's Galaxy
> Marvel Team-Up: Ant-Man
> Groot's View
> Spider-Glider
> Spider-Cycle
> Ghost Rider's Chain Whip
> Jack-O-Lantern's Glider
> Angus (Series 3 Disney Infinity 1.0)



I have Black Panther Vibranium Knives
Would you trade for Space Armor or Hydra Motorcycle?

I would have loved to trade both but I don't have any other discs you need... 

Sooo... PM me if either option is good.

I would send with delivery confirmation and would really appreciate it if you could do the same?


----------



## Grizz

I need:

Winter Soldier (Marvel Team-Up)
Infinity Gauntlet
Gamma Rays (Costume)
Alien Symboite (Costume)
The Rip (Skydome)
Hydra Motorcycle
Lola
Spider Buggy



Available to Trade:

(3) S.H.I.E.L.D. Hellicarrier Strike (Event)
(3) Stark Arc Reactor (Costume)
(2) Space Armor (Costume)
Spider Streets (Texture)
(2) Groot's Roots (Texture)
Spider Glider
(2) Odin's Horse
Doctor Strange's Mystical Cloak Glider
Black Panther's Vibranium Knives


Private message me with your trade proposal and contact information.  I found several good trading partners here when I was collecting the original power discs.  Hopefully, I can find some new trading partners and make some more trades.  There are a few posters that look familiar but I am not sure if I traded with those that look familiar as it has been quite some time ago.


----------



## lightwriter

DisneyInfinityFan - You got a deal!  I sent you a PM with my addy.


I will trade you the Helicarrier Strike for Marvel Team-Up: White Tiger.


----------



## D23Ry

have:
the spider copter for trade. 

Need:

Hellicarrier Strike - Event
Sorcerer Supreme - Event
Iron Patriot - Team Up
White Tiger - Team Up
Ant-Man - Team Up
Sentinel of Liberty - Costume
Stark Arc Reactor - Costume
Gamma Rays - Costume
The Immortal Iron Fist - Costume
Space Armor - Costume 
The Infinity Gauntlet - Event 
Yondu - Team Up 
The Avenjet - Vehicle 
Containment Truck - Vehicle
Hydra Motorcycle - Vehicle
Lola - Vehicle
Spider-Buggy  Vehicle
Odin's Horse  Mount
Cloak of Levitation  Pack
Falcon's Wings  Pack
Spider-Glider  Pack
Vibranium Knives  Tool
Stark Tech - Texture Pack
View From the Suit - Skydome
World War Hulk - Texture Pack 
World War Hulk Sky - Skydome
Spider Streets - Texture Pack
Spider Sky - Skydome
Star Lords Galaxy - Texture Pack
The Rip - Skydome
Groots Roots - Texture Pack 
Groots View - Skydome
Dinosaur World - Texture Pack
Forgotten Skies - Skydome
Spider-Cycle  Vehicle
Ghost Riders Chain Whip


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

cseca said:


> I have Black Panther Vibranium Knives
> Would you trade for Space Armor or Hydra Motorcycle?
> 
> I would have loved to trade both but I don't have any other discs you need...
> 
> Sooo... PM me if either option is good.
> 
> I would send with delivery confirmation and would really appreciate it if you could do the same?



I would gladly trade you Space Armor for Black Panther's Vibranium Knives.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Grizz said:


> I need:
> 
> Winter Soldier (Marvel Team-Up)
> Infinity Gauntlet
> Gamma Rays (Costume)
> Alien Symboite (Costume)
> The Rip (Skydome)
> Hydra Motorcycle
> Lola
> Spider Buggy
> 
> 
> 
> Available to Trade:
> 
> (3) S.H.I.E.L.D. Hellicarrier Strike (Event)
> (3) Stark Arc Reactor (Costume)
> (2) Space Armor (Costume)
> Spider Streets (Texture)
> (2) Groot's Roots (Texture)
> Spider Glider
> (2) Odin's Horse
> Doctor Strange's Mystical Cloak Glider
> Black Panther's Vibranium Knives
> 
> 
> Private message me with your trade proposal and contact information.  I found several good trading partners here when I was collecting the original power discs.  Hopefully, I can find some new trading partners and make some more trades.  There are a few posters that look familiar but I am not sure if I traded with those that look familiar as it has been quite some time ago.



Sent you a PM with the trade offer


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

lightwriter said:


> DisneyInfinityFan - You got a deal!  I sent you a PM with my addy.
> 
> 
> I will trade you the Helicarrier Strike for Marvel Team-Up: White Tiger.



Sent you my addy. I am sorry for the late reply. I was busy with work.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

D23Ry said:


> anyone interested in selling some discs maybe? For those who have a lot of duplicates i wouldn't mind doing a paypal thing and get some discs for a good price  PM me if interested.
> 
> BTW....
> 
> have:
> the spider copter for trade.
> 
> Need:
> 
> Hellicarrier Strike - Event
> Sorcerer Supreme - Event
> Iron Patriot - Team Up
> White Tiger - Team Up
> Ant-Man - Team Up
> Sentinel of Liberty - Costume
> Stark Arc Reactor - Costume
> Gamma Rays - Costume
> The Immortal Iron Fist - Costume
> Space Armor - Costume
> The Infinity Gauntlet - Event
> Yondu - Team Up
> The Avenjet - Vehicle
> Containment Truck - Vehicle
> Hydra Motorcycle - Vehicle
> Lola - Vehicle
> Spider-Buggy  Vehicle
> Odin's Horse  Mount
> Cloak of Levitation  Pack
> Falcon's Wings  Pack
> Spider-Glider  Pack
> Vibranium Knives  Tool
> Stark Tech - Texture Pack
> View From the Suit - Skydome
> World War Hulk - Texture Pack
> World War Hulk Sky - Skydome
> Spider Streets - Texture Pack
> Spider Sky - Skydome
> Star Lords Galaxy - Texture Pack
> The Rip - Skydome
> Groots Roots - Texture Pack
> Groots View - Skydome
> Dinosaur World - Texture Pack
> Forgotten Skies - Skydome
> Spider-Cycle  Vehicle
> Ghost Riders Chain Whip



I will trade you the Spider-Copter for White Tiger - Team Up


----------



## Grizz

Error


----------



## Grizz

Error


----------



## Grizz

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Sent you a PM with the trade offer



I responded to your private message. Let me know if you didn't get it. I am not positive it was sent.


----------



## Mtthatsme

hey guys, started working on marvel collection so here's what i have

to Trade:
Spider-sky
Groots roots
shield containment truck
spider copter
black panther vibranium knives
falcons wings
jack o lantern glider
spider glider
sorcerer supreme
shield helicarrier strike
team up iron patriot
team up winter soldier
alien symbiote
immortal iron fist

Need:
world war hulk
world war hulk sky
view from the suit
stark tech
star lords galaxy
spider streets
groots view
forgotten skies
lola
avenjet
odin's horse
cloak of levitation
team up white tiger

PM or reply back here, I can send out any day of the week so I move pretty quick on trades..


----------



## Grizz

I ONLY need:

 Infinity Gauntlet



 Available to Trade:

 (3) S.H.I.E.L.D. Hellicarrier Strike (Event)
 Stark Arc Reactor
 Groot's Roots (Texture)
 (2) Odin's Horse
 Doctor Strange's Mystical Cloak Glider
 Spider Streets (Texture)

 If you have the Infinity Gauntlet to trade I will trade at least four of the discs listed above for your Infinity Gauntlet. 

 1 trade made. Hopefully, someone out there has the one I still need and I have something they need.


----------



## Mtthatsme

here's what i have 

to Trade:
Shield helicarrier strike
Alien symbiote
 Sorcerer supreme
Team up winter soldier x2
Team up iron patriot x2
Immortal iron fist
Hydra cycle
Spider glider
Spider copter
Shield containment truck
Falcon wings
Black panther knives x2
Avenjet
Spider sky x2
World war hulk 

Need: 
world war hulk sky 
view from the suit 
stark tech 
star lords galaxy
forgotten skies
 odin's horse
team up white tiger  

PM or reply back here, I can send out any day of the week so I move pretty quick on trades..[/QUOTE]


----------



## LoriR

Hello all!

Just a reminder that "For Sale" posts are not allowed.

1.  FOR SALE

For sale ads are strictly prohibited on any of the DISboards.  Anyone posting such ads will have their post deleted. This same policy applies to links to your ebay/auction listings . "For sale" posts includes requests for donations (see below).  In addition, "Vote for me" posts are not permitted on the DIS. This includes requests for support in an online contest, sweepstakes, lottery or other event designed to yield personal gain.


----------



## lightwriter

Mtthatsme said:


> here's what i have
> 
> to Trade:
> Shield helicarrier strike
> Alien symbiote
> Sorcerer supreme
> Team up winter soldier x2
> Team up iron patriot x2
> Immortal iron fist
> Hydra cycle
> Spider glider
> Spider copter
> Shield containment truck
> Falcon wings
> Black panther knives x2
> Avenjet
> Spider sky x2
> World war hulk
> 
> Need:
> world war hulk sky
> view from the suit
> stark tech
> star lords galaxy
> forgotten skies
> odin's horse
> team up white tiger
> 
> PM or reply back here, I can send out any day of the week so I move pretty quick on trades..


[/QUOTE]

I have a World War Hulk Sky and a Stark  Tech that I would be willing to trade for your Spidey Sky and Hydra Motorcycle.


----------



## Mtthatsme

That's a deal, sent you a PM with my address just send me yours


----------



## tjkraz

Ready to make some trades!!

Keep in mind that ALL Infinity 1.0 Power Discs are compatible with the 2.0 game.  Want to put Groot in Sugar Rush or equip Captain America with Carl's Cane?  It works!

Here are my want and need lists from both games:

*HAVE available for trade:
*
*Infinity 2.0 Discs*
Ghost Rider's Whip RARE
Yondu Team-Up RARE
Infinity Gauntlet RARE
Gamma Rays
Falcon's Wings
Hulk Sky

*Infinity 1.0 Discs*
Buzz Astro Blasters RARE
Jolly Roger (Peter Pan ship) RARE
Scrooge McDuck Lucky Dime (TRU Exclusive)
Felix Repair Power
Carl's Cane
Mickey's Car
Cruella DeVil's Car
Dragon Fireworks Cannon
Kahn the horse
Headless Horseman's Horse
Rapunzel's Kingdom (Tangled Terrain)
Sugar Rush Sky
Finding Nemo Sky
Finding Nemo Terrain
Halloween Town Sky
Frozen Flourish (Terrain)
Alice's Wonderland (Terrain)

*Discs NEEDED:

**Infinity 2.0 Discs*
Ant Man Team-up
Iron Patriot Team-Up
White Tiger Team-Up
Space Armor
Arc Reactor
View from the Suit
World War Hulk
Groot's Roots
Groot's View
Odin's Horse
Hydra Cycle
Spider-Buggy
Spider-Copter
Spider-Glider

*Infinity 1.0 Discs*
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-Inator!
Rapunzel's Healing
New Holland Sky (Frankenweenie)
Victor's Experiments (Frankenweenie Terrain)
Tri-State Area Terrain
Angus
Condorman Glider
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Calico Helicopter

Rare discs typically trade 2-for-1 with commons.  Will happily trade away 2.0 discs for 1.0 discs on my want list.  Willing to be generous with some of the extra 1.0 discs I have available--might go 2-for-1 on commons.  

All offers welcome!


----------



## lightwriter

I have Rapunzel's Healing, Angus, TriState Area Terrain & New Holland Sky in 1.0 if you are willing to trade 2.0 for them, I need Yondu Team Up rare & Infinity Gauntlet rare.  Let me if that works for you.
lightwriter



tjkraz said:


> Ready to make some trades!!
> 
> Keep in mind that ALL Infinity 1.0 Power Discs are compatible with the 2.0 game.  Want to put Groot in Sugar Rush or equip Captain America with Carl's Cane?  It works!
> 
> Here are my want and need lists from both games:
> 
> *HAVE available for trade:
> *
> *Infinity 2.0 Discs*
> Ghost Rider's Whip RARE
> Yondu Team-Up RARE
> Infinity Gauntlet RARE
> Gamma Rays
> Falcon's Wings
> Hulk Sky
> 
> *Infinity 1.0 Discs*
> Buzz Astro Blasters RARE
> Jolly Roger (Peter Pan ship) RARE
> Scrooge McDuck Lucky Dime (TRU Exclusive)
> Felix Repair Power
> Carl's Cane
> Mickey's Car
> Cruella DeVil's Car
> Dragon Fireworks Cannon
> Kahn the horse
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (Tangled Terrain)
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Finding Nemo Terrain
> Halloween Town Sky
> Frozen Flourish (Terrain)
> Alice's Wonderland (Terrain)
> 
> *Discs NEEDED:
> 
> **Infinity 2.0 Discs*
> Ant Man Team-up
> Iron Patriot Team-Up
> White Tiger Team-Up
> Space Armor
> Arc Reactor
> View from the Suit
> World War Hulk
> Groot's Roots
> Groot's View
> Odin's Horse
> Hydra Cycle
> Spider-Buggy
> Spider-Copter
> Spider-Glider
> 
> *Infinity 1.0 Discs*
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-Inator!
> Rapunzel's Healing
> New Holland Sky (Frankenweenie)
> Victor's Experiments (Frankenweenie Terrain)
> Tri-State Area Terrain
> Angus
> Condorman Glider
> Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> Calico Helicopter
> 
> Rare discs typically trade 2-for-1 with commons.  Will happily trade away 2.0 discs for 1.0 discs on my want list.  Willing to be generous with some of the extra 1.0 discs I have available--might go 2-for-1 on commons.
> 
> All offers welcome!


----------



## tjkraz

lightwriter said:


> I have Rapunzel's Healing, Angus, TriState Area Terrain & New Holland Sky in 1.0 if you are willing to trade 2.0 for them, I need Yondu Team Up rare & Infinity Gauntlet rare.  Let me if that works for you.
> lightwriter



Sent you a PM.


----------



## cseca

Thanks DisneyInfinityFan, got the trade!


----------



## lightwriter

Fantastic trade with DisneyInfinityFan. Got the disc today.

Thanks.


----------



## lightwriter

Had another fantastic trade. Mtthatsme was great to work with.


----------



## tjkraz

Updated want/need lists below! 

Keep in mind that ALL Infinity 1.0 Power Discs are compatible with the 2.0 game. Want to put Groot in Sugar Rush or equip Captain America with Carl's Cane? It works!

Here are my want and need lists from both games:

*HAVE available for trade:
*
*Infinity 2.0 Discs*
Yondu Team-Up RARE
Gamma Rays
Falcon's Wings
*
Infinity 1.0 Discs*
Buzz Astro Blasters RARE
Jolly Roger (Peter Pan ship) RARE
Scrooge McDuck Lucky Dime (TRU Exclusive)
Felix Repair Power
Carl's Cane
Mickey's Car
Cruella DeVil's Car
Dragon Fireworks Cannon
Kahn the horse
Headless Horseman's Horse
Rapunzel's Kingdom (Tangled Terrain)
Sugar Rush Sky
Finding Nemo Sky
Finding Nemo Terrain
Halloween Town Sky
Frozen Flourish (Terrain)
Alice's Wonderland (Terrain)

*Discs NEEDED:
*
*Infinity 2.0 Discs*
Ant Man Team-up
White Tiger Team-Up
Arc Reactor
View from the Suit
World War Hulk
Groot's Roots
Groot's View
Odin's Horse
Hydra Cycle
Spider-Copter

*Infinity 1.0 Discs*
Rapunzel's Healing
Condorman Glider
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Calico Helicopter

Rare discs typically trade 2-for-1 with commons. Will happily trade away 2.0 discs for 1.0 discs on my want list. Willing to be generous with some of the extra 1.0 discs I have available--might go 2-for-1 on commons.  

All offers welcome!


----------



## cseca

Thanks for the trade Iagut070!


----------



## Downing1111

HAVE:

Lola x2
Spider Buggy
Spider Glider x2
Gamma Rays
Helicarrier Strike
Immortal Iron Fist
Stark Arc Reactor
Ant Man x2
Sentinel of Liberty x2

NEED:
Spider Cycle (Rare)
Dinosaur World
World War Hulk
Cloak of Levitation
Star Lords Galaxy

PM if interested.


----------



## lightwriter

I have a Spider Cycle (rare) that I will trade for your Immortal Iron Fist and a Spider Glider.  Let me know if your interested. Also sent you a pm.





Downing1111 said:


> HAVE:
> 
> Lola x2
> Spider Buggy
> Spider Glider x2
> Gamma Rays
> Helicarrier Strike
> Immortal Iron Fist
> Stark Arc Reactor
> Ant Man x2
> Sentinel of Liberty x2
> 
> NEED:
> Spider Cycle (Rare)
> Dinosaur World
> World War Hulk
> Cloak of Levitation
> Star Lords Galaxy
> 
> PM if interested.


----------



## Downing1111

@ lightwriter, you have a deal. I PM'd you back with my address.  PM me yours and I'll ship first thing tomorrow morning.

My updated list:

HAVE:

Lola
Spider Buggy
Spider Glider
Gamma Rays
Helicarrier Strike
Stark Arc Reactor
Ant Man x2
Sentinel of Liberty x2

NEED:
Dinosaur World
World War Hulk
Cloak of Levitation


PM if interested.


----------



## proudmum2001

Since I am just getting to know the discs and their names, I will post pics. Same as before..rare for rare or one rare for two reg. Please pm me 

What I need:




Here is what I have to trade (2 pics):


----------



## lightwriter

Great trade with tjkraz.  Great to work with and fast. 

Thanks!


----------



## Downing1111

My updated list, 10-10-14:

HAVE:

Lola
Spider Buggy
Spider Glider
Helicarrier Strike
Stark Arc Reactor
Ant Man x2
Sentinel of Liberty x2

NEED:
Dinosaur World
World War Hulk

PM if interested.


----------



## infinityedsc

Here is what I HAVE to Trade:

Series1.0 Power Discs:

1 Alice in Wonderland Sky
1 Alice in Wonderland Terrain
3 Mickey's Jalopy
1 Finding Nemo Sky
1 Sugar Rush Sky
1 Tangled Sky
1 Frozen Terrain
1 Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
1 Tri-State Area Terrain
1 Stitch's Blaster
1 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Fix It Felix's Fix You
1 Toy Story Mania Blaster
1 TRU Exclusive Tron Sky (Rare)
1 Flamingo Croquet Mallet
1 TRU Exclusive C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Increaser (Rare)
2 C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Control


----------



## infinityedsc

Here is what I have to trade Series 2.0:

1 Spider Streets
1 The Immortal Iron Fist
2 Gamma Rays
1 Team Up - White Tiger

I am looking for the following from Series 1.0:

1 Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
1 Chernabog's Power
1 Tantor
1 Angus
1 WALL-E's Collection
1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere
1 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher

Need Series 2.0:

1 World War Hulk
1 World War Hulk Sky
1 Sentinel of Liberty
1 Sorcerer's Supreme
1 Alien Symbiote
1 Team Up - Iron Patriot
1 View from the Suit
1 Jack-o-lantern's Glider
1 Hydra Motor Cycle
1 Groot's a Roots
1 Cloak of Levitation
1 Star-lord's Galaxy
1 Dinosaur World
1 Spider Sky
1 Stark Tech
1 Infinity Gauntlet
1 Aerial Area Rug
1 Alladin's Magic Carpet
1 Jack Skellington's Reindeer
1 Main Street Electrical Parade Float
1 The King's Domain
1 Skies of the World
1 Simba's Pridelands
1 Second Star to the Right
1 Sands of Agrabah
1 Neverland
1 Mulan's Countryside
1 Jasmine's View
1 Gravity Falls Forest
1 Gravity Falls Sky
1 A Small World
1 Calhoun's Command
1 Cybug Swarm
1 The USS Swinetrek
1 Odin's Horse
1 Sergeant Calhoun's Blaster
1 Mister Toad's Motor Car
1 Lola 
1 Mabel's Kittens for Fists
1 Medusa's Swamp Mobile
1 Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish
1 Le Maximum
1 Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
1 Falcon's Wings
1 Gus the Mule
1 Fantasyland Carousel Horse
1 Eglantine's Motorcycle
1 Darkwing Duck's Grappling Gun
1 Darkwjng Duck's Ratcatcher
1 Chem Capsules
1 Zeus' Thunderbolt
1 Alice in Wonderland's Catepillar
1 All for One
1 Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone
1 Cursed Pirate Gold
1 King Louie's Monkeys
1 Maleficent Spell Cast
1 Rags to Riches
1 Sandy Claws' Surprise
1 The Glory Days

Someone please help me and my grandson complete the sets. Hope to help you, help me. Thank you.


----------



## lightwriter

Sent you a pm




proudmum2001 said:


> Since I am just getting to know the discs and their names, I will post pics. Same as before..rare for rare or one rare for two reg. Please pm me
> 
> What I need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have to trade (2 pics):


----------



## lightwriter

Got new discs in the mail today. Thanks for the great trade downing1111.


----------



## Downing1111

My updated list, 10-16-14:

HAVE:

Lola
Spider Buggy
Spider Glider
Helicarrier Strike
Ant Man x2
Sentinel of Liberty x2

NEED:
Dinosaur World

PM if interested. Please help me complete the Marvel set!!!!!!!!


----------



## Downing1111

lightwriter said:


> Got new discs in the mail today. Thanks for the great trade downing1111.



Likewise, got yours as well.


----------



## infinityedsc

Here is what I HAVE to Trade:

Series1.0 Power Discs:

1 Alice in Wonderland Sky
1 Alice in Wonderland Terrain
3 Mickey's Jalopy
1 Finding Nemo Sky
1 Sugar Rush Sky
1 Tangled Sky
1 Frozen Terrain
1 Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
1 Tri-State Area Terrain
1 Stitch's Blaster
1 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Fix It Felix's Fix You
1 Toy Story Mania Blaster
1 TRU Exclusive Tron Sky (Rare)
1 Flamingo Croquet Mallet
1 TRU Exclusive C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Increaser (Rare)
2 C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Control 

Here is what I have to trade Series 2.0:

1 Spider Streets
2 Team Up – Winter Soldier
2 Gamma Rays
1 Lola
1 S.H.E.I.L.D. Carrier Strike

I am looking for the following from Series 1.0:


1 Chernabog's Power
1 Tantor
1 WALL-E's Collection
1 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher

Need Series 2.0:

1 World War Hulk
1 World War Hulk Sky
1 Sentinel of Liberty
1 Sorcerer's Supreme
1 Alien Symbiote
1 Team Up - Iron Patriot
1 View from the Suit
1 Jack-o-lantern's Glider
1 Hydra Motor Cycle
1 Groot's a Roots
1 Cloak of Levitation
1 Star-lord's Galaxy
1 Dinosaur World
1 Spider Sky
1 Stark Tech
1 Infinity Gauntlet
1 Aerial Area Rug
1 Alladin's Magic Carpet
1 Jack Skellington's Reindeer
1 Main Street Electrical Parade Float
1 The King's Domain
1 Skies of the World
1 Simba's Pridelands
1 Second Star to the Right
1 Sands of Agrabah
1 Neverland
1 Mulan's Countryside
1 Jasmine's View
1 Gravity Falls Forest
1 Gravity Falls Sky
1 A Small World
1 Calhoun's Command
1 Cybug Swarm
1 The USS Swinetrek
1 Odin's Horse
1 Sergeant Calhoun's Blaster
1 Mister Toad's Motor Car
1 Mabel's Kittens for Fists
1 Medusa's Swamp Mobile
1 Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish
1 Le Maximum
1 Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
1 Falcon's Wings
1 Gus the Mule
1 Fantasyland Carousel Horse
1 Eglantine's Motorcycle
1 Darkwing Duck's Grappling Gun
1 Darkwjng Duck's Ratcatcher
1 Chem Capsules
1 Zeus' Thunderbolt
1 Alice in Wonderland's Catepillar
1 All for One
1 Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone
1 Cursed Pirate Gold
1 King Louie's Monkeys
1 Maleficent Spell Cast
1 Rags to Riches
1 Sandy Claws' Surprise
1 The Glory Days

Someone please help me and my grandson complete the sets. Hope to help you, help me. Thank you.


----------



## infinityedsc

CSECA **Attention**

I would like to get The Infinity Gauntlet (Rare) power disc from you if you still have it. 

Here is what I have:

Here is what I HAVE to Trade:

Series1.0 Power Discs:

1 Alice in Wonderland Sky
1 Alice in Wonderland Terrain
3 Mickey's Jalopy
1 Finding Nemo Sky
1 Sugar Rush Sky
1 Tangled Sky
1 Frozen Terrain
1 Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
1 Tri-State Area Terrain
1 Stitch's Blaster
1 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Fix It Felix's Fix You
1 Toy Story Mania Blaster
1 TRU Exclusive Tron Sky (Rare)
1 Flamingo Croquet Mallet
1 TRU Exclusive C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Increaser (Rare)
2 C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Control 

Here is what I have to trade Series 2.0:

1 Spider Streets
2 Team Up – Winter Soldier
2 Gamma Rays
1 Lola
1 S.H.E.I.L.D. Carrier Strike


----------



## lightwriter

Have done some great trading on disboards lately.  Trying to get my sets all finished up. Hope someone out there can help.

*Here is what I have available for trade:*

Infinity 2.0 (Marvel)
SHIELD Containment Truck
Hydra Motorcycle
The Avenjet x2
SHEILD Hellicarrier Strike x3
Gamma Rays

Infinity 1.0
Repunzel's Healing
Sorcerer Mickey's Hat
Parking Lot Tram
Dragon Firework Cannon x2
Mike's New Car
Maximus
Jack's Scary Decorations
Frozen Flourish x4
Fix it Felix's Repair Power x2
Pieces of Eight
Mickey's Car x2
Carl Fredrickson's Cane x3
Repunzel's Kingdom
King Candy's Dessert Toppings

Toy R Us Exclusives
Merlin's Summons
Tron Interface

*What I Need to Finish my Sets:*

Infinity 2.0 (Marvel)
World War Hulk
The Rip
Groot's Roots
Forgotten Skies

Infinity 1.0
Violet's Force Field
Tantor
Danville Sky


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:

Common Discs 1.0
1 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
4 Mickey's Car
4 Cinderella's Coach
2 Kahn
1 Stitch's Blaster
4 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
4 Sugar Rush Sky
4 Alice's Wonderland
1 Tulgey Wood
2 Rapunzel's Kingdom
1 Mike's New Car
4 Frozen Flourish
4 Halloween Town Sky
1 Chernabog's Power
1 Dragon Firework Cannon
1 Danville Sky

Rare Discs 1.0 (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
1 Dumbo the Flying Elephant
1 Abu the Elephant
1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
1 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
5 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
1 TRON Interface
1 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
1 Merlin's Summon

Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc

Common Discs 2.0
1 Marvel Team-Up: Iron Patriot 
1 The Immortal Iron Fist 
1 Spider-Buggy
1 View From the Suit pending
1 Marvel Team-Up: Winter Soldier
1 Gamma Rays

Rare Discs 2.0 (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
1 RARE Infinity Gauntlet

I need:
2 Ralph's Power of Destruction
1 Electro-Charge
3 Star Command Shield
1 Angus
1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere
1 *Stark Tech*
1 *World War Hulk Sky*
1 *Sorcerer Supreme* pending
1 *The Rip* 
1 *Spider-Copter* 
1 *Dinosaur World* 
1 *Star-Lord's Galaxy* 
1 *Marvel Team-Up: Ant-Man*
1 *Spider-Cycle*

PM me for trades. The *bold red discs* are my priorities right now.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

lightwriter said:


> Have done some great trading on disboards lately.  Trying to get my sets all finished up. Hope someone out there can help.
> 
> *Here is what I have available for trade:*
> 
> Infinity 2.0 (Marvel)
> SHIELD Containment Truck
> Hydra Motorcycle
> Lola
> The Avenjet x2
> SHEILD Hellicarrier Strike x3
> Sentinel of Liberty
> Gamma Rays
> 
> Infinity 1.0
> Repunzel's Healing
> Sorcerer Mickey's Hat
> Parking Lot Tram
> Dragon Firework Cannon x2
> Mike's New Car
> Maximus
> Jack's Scary Decorations
> Frozen Flourish x4
> Fix it Felix's Repair Power x2
> Pieces of Eight
> Mickey's Car x2
> Carl Fredrickson's Cane x3
> Repunzel's Kingdom
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> 
> Toy R Us Exclusives
> Merlin's Summons
> Tron Interface
> 
> *What I Need to Finish my Sets:*
> 
> Infinity 2.0 (Marvel)
> World War Hulk
> The Rip
> Groot's Roots
> Forgotten Skies
> Dinosaur World
> Alien Symbiote
> 
> Infinity 1.0
> Violet's Force Field
> Tantor
> Danville Sky
> 
> Toys R Us Exclusives
> User Control



Will you be interested in trading Lola and Sentinel of Liberty for TRU Exclusive User Control?


----------



## lightwriter

I would be happy to make that trade. Send me a pm saying so and I'll get it in the mail. I still have your address from our last trade.



DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Will you be interested in trading Lola and Sentinel of Liberty for TRU Exclusive User Control?


----------



## infinityedsc

Here is the most recent list I have:

Revised 10-19-14

*Here is what I HAVE to Trade:  *
Series1.0 Power Discs: 
 1 Alice in Wonderland Sky
 1 Alice in Wonderland Terrain
 3 Mickey's Jalopy
 1 Finding Nemo Sky
 1 Sugar Rush Sky
 1 Tangled Sky
 1 Frozen Terrain
 1 Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
 1 Tri-State Area Terrain
 1 Stitch's Blaster
 1 Bolt's Super Strength
 2 Fix It Felix's Fix You
 1 Toy Story Mania Blaster
 1 TRU Exclusive Tron Sky (Rare)
 1 Flamingo Croquet Mallet 
1 TRU Exclusive C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Increaser (Rare)
 2 C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Control 

*Here is what I have to trade Series 2.0:*  
1 Spider Streets
 1 Team Up – Winter Soldier
2 Team Up - White Tiger
1 Team Up - Yondu (Rare)  
3 Gamma Rays
1 S.H.E.I.L.D. Carrier Strike (Pending)
 2 Odin’s Horse (1 Pending)
2 The Avenjet
1 Forgotten Skies

*I am looking for the following from Series 1.0:  *
1 Chernabog's Power 
1 Tantor 
1 WALL-E's Collection 
1 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher  (Possible Pending)

 *Need Series 2.0:*  
1 World War Hulk 1 World War Hulk Sky 
1 Sentinel of Liberty  (Possible Pending)
1 Sorcerer's Supreme 
1 Alien Symbiote (Possible Trade Pending)
 1 Team Up - Iron Patriot (Possible Pending)
 1 View from the Suit
1 Jack-o-lantern's Glider 
1 Hydra Motor Cycle 
1 Groot's a Roots 
1 Cloak of Levitation 
1 Spider Sky 
1 Stark Tech 
1 Infinity Gauntlet 
1 Aerial Area Rug 
1 Alladin's Magic Carpet 
1 Jack Skellington's Reindeer 
1 Main Street Electrical Parade Float 
1 The King's Domain 
1 Skies of the World
 1 Simba's Pridelands 
1 Second Star to the Right 
1 Sands of Agrabah 
1 Neverland 
1 Mulan's Countryside 
1 Jasmine's View 
1 Gravity Falls Forest 
1 Gravity Falls Sky 
1 A Small World
 1 Calhoun's Command 
1 Cybug Swarm 
1 The USS Swinetrek 
1 Sergeant Calhoun's Blaster 
1 Mister Toad's Motor Car 
1 Mabel's Kittens for Fists
 1 Medusa's Swamp Mobile 
1 Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish 
1 Le Maximum 
1 Jim Hawkin's Solar Board 
1 Gus the Mule 
1 Fantasyland Carousel Horse
 1 Eglantine's Motorcycle 
1 Darkwing Duck's Grappling Gun 
1 Darkwjng Duck's Ratcatcher
 1 Chem Capsules 
1 Zeus' Thunderbolt 
1 Alice in Wonderland's Catepillar 
1 All for One 
1 Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone 
1 Cursed Pirate Gold 
1 King Louie's Monkeys 
1 Maleficent Spell Cast 
1 Rags to Riches
 1 Sandy Claws' Surprise 
1 The Glory Days 

I can send pics upon request.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

infinityedsc said:


> Here is the most recent list I have:  Revised 10-19-14  Here is what I HAVE to Trade:   Series1.0 Power Discs:   1 Alice in Wonderland Sky  1 Alice in Wonderland Terrain  3 Mickey's Jalopy  1 Finding Nemo Sky  1 Sugar Rush Sky  1 Tangled Sky  1 Frozen Terrain  1 Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard  1 Tri-State Area Terrain  1 Stitch's Blaster  1 Bolt's Super Strength  2 Fix It Felix's Fix You  1 Toy Story Mania Blaster  1 TRU Exclusive Tron Sky (Rare)  1 Flamingo Croquet Mallet  1 TRU Exclusive C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Increaser (Rare)  2 C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Control  Here is what I have to trade Series 2.0:   1 Spider Streets  1 Team Up – Winter Soldier 2 Team Up - White Tiger 1 Team Up - Yondu (Rare)  3 Gamma Rays 1 Lola 1 S.H.E.I.L.D. Carrier Strike 2 Odin’s Horse 2 The Avenjet 1 Spider Copter 1 Dinosaur World  I am looking for the following from Series 1.0:   1 Chernabog's Power  1 Tantor  1 WALL-E's Collection  1 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher    Need Series 2.0:   1 World War Hulk 1 World War Hulk Sky  1 Sentinel of Liberty  1 Sorcerer's Supreme  1 Alien Symbiote (Possible Trade Pending)  1 Team Up - Iron Patriot  1 View from the Suit (Possible Trade Pending)  1 Jack-o-lantern's Glider  1 Hydra Motor Cycle  1 Groot's a Roots  1 Cloak of Levitation  1 Dinosaur World  1 Spider Sky  1 Stark Tech  1 Infinity Gauntlet  1 Aerial Area Rug  1 Alladin's Magic Carpet  1 Jack Skellington's Reindeer  1 Main Street Electrical Parade Float  1 The King's Domain  1 Skies of the World  1 Simba's Pridelands  1 Second Star to the Right  1 Sands of Agrabah  1 Neverland  1 Mulan's Countryside  1 Jasmine's View  1 Gravity Falls Forest  1 Gravity Falls Sky  1 A Small World  1 Calhoun's Command  1 Cybug Swarm  1 The USS Swinetrek  1 Sergeant Calhoun's Blaster  1 Mister Toad's Motor Car  1 Mabel's Kittens for Fists  1 Medusa's Swamp Mobile  1 Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish  1 Le Maximum  1 Jim Hawkin's Solar Board  1 Gus the Mule  1 Fantasyland Carousel Horse  1 Eglantine's Motorcycle  1 Darkwing Duck's Grappling Gun  1 Darkwjng Duck's Ratcatcher  1 Chem Capsules  1 Zeus' Thunderbolt  1 Alice in Wonderland's Catepillar  1 All for One  1 Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone  1 Cursed Pirate Gold  1 King Louie's Monkeys  1 Maleficent Spell Cast  1 Rags to Riches  1 Sandy Claws' Surprise  1 The Glory Days   I can send pics upon request.



Would you be interested in trading Spider-Copter and Dinosaur World for Chernabog's Power and Team Up - Iron Patriot?


----------



## Disney Junkies

Have to Trade
1.	Bolts Super Strength x2
2.	Fix It Felix Repair x2
3.	C.H.R.O.M.E.  Armor Shield x2
4.	Pieces of Eight x3
5.	Mickeys Car x2
6.	Cinderellas Coach x3
7.	Khan x6
8.	Stitch Blaster x2
9.	Carls Cane x6
10.	King Candys Dessert Toppings x2
11.	Sugar Rush Sky x2
12.	Alices Wonderland x2
13.	Tugley Wood
14.	Finding Nemo Texture x2
15.	Finding Nemo Skydome x5
16.	Tangled Texture x3
17.	Tangled Lantern Sky x3
18.	Dumbo
19.	Abu x2
20.	Ralphs Power of Destruction
21.	Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-Inator!
22.	User Control TRU
23.	Flamingo Croquet Mallet
24.	Hangin Ten Stich with Surfboard
25.	Mikes New Car x2
26.	Mikes New Car TRU x2
27.	Chill in the Air x2
28.	Frozen Flourish
29.	Halloweentown Sky x4
30.	Violets Force Field
31.	Angus
32.	Zurg TRU
2.0
1.	Gamma Rays
2.	Winter Soldier x2
3.	Gamora Space Armor x3
4.	Infinity Gauntlet
5.	SHIELD Containment Truck x2
6.	Jack OLantern Glider x2
7.	Spider-Copter x2


Need Disney Infinity 1.0
1.	Chernabogs Strength
2.	Rapunzels Healing
3.	Pizza Planet Truck
4.	Calico Helicopter
5.	Toy Story Mania Blaster
6.	Wall-Es Collection
7.	Jacks Scary Decorations
8.	Danville Sky
9.	Wall-Es Fire Extinguisher
10.	Electric Mayhem Bus
11.	Condor Wing Glider
12.	Scrooge McDuck
Need Disney Infinity 2.0
1.	Sheild Helicarrier Strike
2.	Marvel Team-up Iron Patriot
3.	Marvel Team-up White Tiger
4.	Marvel Team-up Yondu
5.	Stark Arc Reactor
6.	Alien Symbiote
7.	The Avenjet
8.	Spider Buggy
9.	Black Panther Knives
10.	Spider Glider
11.	Cloak of Levitation
12.	Spider Cycle
13.	Ghost Rider Chain
14.	World War Hulk Sky
15.	World War Hulk
16.	Stark Tech
17.	View From the Suit
18.	The Rip
19.	Star Lords Galaxy
20.	Groots View
21.	Groots Roots
22.	Spider Sky
23.	Spidey Street
24.	Forgotten Sky
25.	Dino World


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Disney Junkies said:


> Have to Trade 1.	Bolt’s Super Strength x2 2.	Fix It Felix Repair x2 3.	C.H.R.O.M.E.  Armor Shield x2 4.	Pieces of Eight x3 5.	Mickey’s Car x2 6.	Cinderella’s Coach x3 7.	Khan x6 8.	Stitch Blaster x2 9.	Carl’s Cane x6 10.	King Candy’s Dessert Toppings x2 11.	Sugar Rush Sky x2 12.	Alice’s Wonderland x2 13.	Tugley Wood 14.	Finding Nemo Texture x2 15.	Finding Nemo Skydome x5 16.	Tangled Texture x3 17.	Tangled Lantern Sky x3 18.	Dumbo 19.	Abu x2 20.	Ralph’s Power of Destruction 21.	Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-Inator! 22.	User Control TRU 23.	Flamingo Croquet Mallet 24.	Hangin’ Ten Stich with Surfboard 25.	Mike’s New Car x2 26.	Mike’s New Car TRU x2 27.	Chill in the Air x2 28.	Frozen Flourish 29.	Halloweentown Sky x4 30.	Violet’s Force Field 31.	Angus 32.	Zurg TRU 2.0 1.	Gamma Rays 2.	Winter Soldier x2 3.	Gamora Space Armor x3 4.	Infinity Gauntlet 5.	SHIELD Containment Truck x2 6.	Jack O’Lantern Glider x2 7.	Spider-Copter x2  Need Disney Infinity 1.0 1.	Chernabog’s Strength 2.	Rapunzel’s Healing 3.	Pizza Planet Truck 4.	Calico Helicopter 5.	Toy Story Mania Blaster 6.	Wall-E’s Collection 7.	Jack’s Scary Decorations 8.	Danville Sky 9.	Wall-E’s Fire Extinguisher 10.	Electric Mayhem Bus 11.	Condor Wing Glider 12.	Scrooge McDuck Need Disney Infinity 2.0 1.	Sheild Helicarrier Strike 2.	Marvel Team-up Iron Patriot 3.	Marvel Team-up White Tiger 4.	Marvel Team-up Yondu 5.	Stark Arc Reactor 6.	Alien Symbiote 7.	The Avenjet 8.	Spider Buggy 9.	Black Panther Knives 10.	Spider Glider 11.	Cloak of Levitation 12.	Spider Cycle 13.	Ghost Rider Chain 14.	World War Hulk Sky 15.	World War Hulk 16.	Stark Tech 17.	View From the Suit 18.	The Rip 19.	Star Lord’s Galaxy 20.	Groot’s View 21.	Groot’s Roots 22.	Spider Sky 23.	Spidey Street 24.	Forgotten Sky 25.	Dino World



I will trade you:
1. Ralph's Power of Destruction for Stark Arc Reactor
2. Angus for Danville Sky
3. Jack O' Lantern Glider for Marvel Team-Up: White Tiger
4. Dumbo for Wall-E’s Fire Extinguisher


----------



## lightwriter

*Disney Junkies*, I will trade you Repunzel's Healing for violet's Force Field.  Let me know if that would work for you.



Disney Junkies said:


> Have to Trade
> 1.	Bolt’s Super Stre...


----------



## infinityedsc

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Would you be interested in trading Spider-Copter and Dinosaur World for Chernabog's Power and Team Up - Iron Patriot?



DisneyInfinityFan,

I would be happy with that trade. I will let you know for sure tomorrow morning if that works for you. Please wait until tomorrow. I just have to make sure that they haven't already been spoken for.

Thanks,


----------



## infinityedsc

Disney Junkies said:


> Have to Trade
> 1.	Bolts Super Strength x2
> 2.	Fix It Felix Repair x2
> 3.	C.H.R.O.M.E.  Armor Shield x2
> 4.	Pieces of Eight x3
> 5.	Mickeys Car x2
> 6.	Cinderellas Coach x3
> 7.	Khan x6
> 8.	Stitch Blaster x2
> 9.	Carls Cane x6
> 10.	King Candys Dessert Toppings x2
> 11.	Sugar Rush Sky x2
> 12.	Alices Wonderland x2
> 13.	Tugley Wood
> 14.	Finding Nemo Texture x2
> 15.	Finding Nemo Skydome x5
> 16.	Tangled Texture x3
> 17.	Tangled Lantern Sky x3
> 18.	Dumbo
> 19.	Abu x2
> 20.	Ralphs Power of Destruction
> 21.	Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-Inator!
> 22.	User Control TRU
> 23.	Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> 24.	Hangin Ten Stich with Surfboard
> 25.	Mikes New Car x2
> 26.	Mikes New Car TRU x2
> 27.	Chill in the Air x2
> 28.	Frozen Flourish
> 29.	Halloweentown Sky x4
> 30.	Violets Force Field
> 31.	Angus
> 32.	Zurg TRU
> 2.0
> 1.	Gamma Rays
> 2.	Winter Soldier x2
> 3.	Gamora Space Armor x3
> 4.	Infinity Gauntlet
> 5.	SHIELD Containment Truck x2
> 6.	Jack OLantern Glider x2
> 7.	Spider-Copter x2
> 
> 
> Need Disney Infinity 1.0
> 1.	Chernabogs Strength
> 2.	Rapunzels Healing
> 3.	Pizza Planet Truck
> 4.	Calico Helicopter
> 5.	Toy Story Mania Blaster
> 6.	Wall-Es Collection
> 7.	Jacks Scary Decorations
> 8.	Danville Sky
> 9.	Wall-Es Fire Extinguisher
> 10.	Electric Mayhem Bus
> 11.	Condor Wing Glider
> 12.	Scrooge McDuck
> Need Disney Infinity 2.0
> 1.	Sheild Helicarrier Strike
> 2.	Marvel Team-up Iron Patriot
> 3.	Marvel Team-up White Tiger
> 4.	Marvel Team-up Yondu
> 5.	Stark Arc Reactor
> 6.	Alien Symbiote
> 7.	The Avenjet
> 8.	Spider Buggy
> 9.	Black Panther Knives
> 10.	Spider Glider
> 11.	Cloak of Levitation
> 12.	Spider Cycle
> 13.	Ghost Rider Chain
> 14.	World War Hulk Sky
> 15.	World War Hulk
> 16.	Stark Tech
> 17.	View From the Suit
> 18.	The Rip
> 19.	Star Lords Galaxy
> 20.	Groots View
> 21.	Groots Roots
> 22.	Spider Sky
> 23.	Spidey Street
> 24.	Forgotten Sky
> 25.	Dino World



I would be glad to trade you a Marvel Team Up - White Tiger and a Marvel Team Up - Fondu (Rare), and Danville Sky for your Infinity Gauntlet (Rare) and Jack O' Lantern Glider. How does that sound? Let me know.


----------



## Disney Junkies

Infinity Ed do you have a list?


----------



## infinityedsc

Disney Junkies said:


> Infinity Ed do you have a list?



Sent PM with list.

Thanks,


----------



## infinityedsc

Sorry. I no longer have the Spider-Copter (wife's coworker) traded for it yesterday. I was mistaken I have Forgotten Skies not Dinosaur World. I must have looked at the wrong picture when I was typing out the list. Please let me know if we can work out another trade. I hope to hear from you soon. Thanks Again!


----------



## infinityedsc

tjkraz said:


> Updated want/need lists below!
> 
> Keep in mind that ALL Infinity 1.0 Power Discs are compatible with the 2.0 game. Want to put Groot in Sugar Rush or equip Captain America with Carl's Cane? It works!
> 
> Here are my want and need lists from both games:
> 
> *HAVE available for trade:
> *
> *Infinity 2.0 Discs*
> Yondu Team-Up RARE
> Gamma Rays
> Falcon's Wings
> *
> Infinity 1.0 Discs*
> Buzz Astro Blasters RARE
> Jolly Roger (Peter Pan ship) RARE
> Scrooge McDuck Lucky Dime (TRU Exclusive)
> Felix Repair Power
> Carl's Cane
> Mickey's Car
> Cruella DeVil's Car
> Dragon Fireworks Cannon
> Kahn the horse
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (Tangled Terrain)
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Finding Nemo Terrain
> Halloween Town Sky
> Frozen Flourish (Terrain)
> Alice's Wonderland (Terrain)
> 
> *Discs NEEDED:
> *
> *Infinity 2.0 Discs*
> Ant Man Team-up
> White Tiger Team-Up
> Arc Reactor
> View from the Suit
> World War Hulk
> Groot's Roots
> Groot's View
> Odin's Horse
> Hydra Cycle
> Spider-Copter
> 
> *Infinity 1.0 Discs*
> Rapunzel's Healing
> Condorman Glider
> Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> Calico Helicopter
> 
> Rare discs typically trade 2-for-1 with commons. Will happily trade away 2.0 discs for 1.0 discs on my want list. Willing to be generous with some of the extra 1.0 discs I have available--might go 2-for-1 on commons.
> 
> All offers welcome!



I will trade you the Flamingo Croquet Mallet and Rapunzel's Healing for your Groot's Roots and View from the Suit. How does that sound to you. Please let me know. I can ship tomorrow. 

Thanks,


----------



## Downing1111

My updated list, 10-24-14:

HAVE:

Lola
Spider Buggy
Spider Glider
Helicarrier Strike
Ant Man x2
Sentinel of Liberty x2

NEED:
Dinosaur World

Willing to trade 2 for 1 for Dinosaur World, or 3 for 1, if 2 of the ones you take from me are Ant Man and Sentinel of Liberty.

PM if interested, could ship as early as today.


----------



## Disney Junkies

With lightwriter, Thanks Again!


----------



## liam9251980

DisneyInfinityFan I could trade you a sorcerer supreme for a view from the suit if you would like? Let me know and we can get a trade done.


----------



## lightwriter

Recently completed some more fantastic trades with three DISboards members.

*proudmum2001
Disney Junkies
DisneyIfinityFan*

Would gladly trade with any of you again.
Thanks


----------



## lightwriter

I only have four more discs that I need to complete my sets.
Hopefully I can get them done before 2.0 Disney Originals come out.

*The four I need are:*
Infinity 2.0 (Marvel)
Groot's Roots
Forgotten Skies

Infinity 1.0
Tantor
Danville Sky

*What I have for trade:*
Infinity 2.0 (Marvel)
SHIELD Containment Truck x2
Hydra Motorcycle
The Avenjet 
SHEILD Hellicarrier Strike x2
Gamma Rays
Stark Arc Reactor

Infinity 1.0
Repunzel's Healing
Sorcerer Mickey's Hat
Parking Lot Tram
Dragon Firework Cannon x2
Mike's New Car
Maximus
Jack's Scary Decorations
Frozen Flourish x4
Fix it Felix's Repair Power x2
Pieces of Eight
Mickey's Car x2
Carl Fredrickson's Cane x3
Repunzel's Kingdom
King Candy's Dessert Toppings

Toy R Us Exclusives
Merlin's Summons
Tron Interface


----------



## proudmum2001

I only need one more to complete the 2.0 set.

I only need Dinoworld (in pic below with footprint)




Here are my extras (2 pics). I will trade 2 regulars for dinoworld.
Following are not available: my rares, calio copter, walle collection and spider buggey.


----------



## Disney Junkies

Have to Trade
1.	Bolts Super Strength x2
2.	Fix It Felix Repair x2
3.	C.H.R.O.M.E.  Armor Shield x2
4.	Pieces of Eight x3
5.	Mickeys Car x2
6.	Cinderellas Coach x3
7.	Khan x6
8.	Stitch Blaster x2
9.	Carls Cane x6
10.	King Candys Dessert Toppings x2
11.	Sugar Rush Sky x2
12.	Alices Wonderland x2
13.	Tugley Wood
14.	Finding Nemo Texture x2
15.	Finding Nemo Skydome x5
16.	Tangled Texture x3
17.	Tangled Lantern Sky x3
18.	Abu 
19.	Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-Inator!
20.	Flamingo Croquet Mallet
21.	Hangin Ten Stich with Surfboard
22.	Mikes New Car x2
23.	Mikes New Car TRU x2
24.	Chill in the Air x2
25.	Frozen Flourish
26.	Halloweentown Sky x4
27.	Zurg TRU
2.0
1.	Gamma Rays
2.	Winter Soldier x2
3.	Gamora Space Armor x2
4.	Infinity Gauntlet x2
5.	SHIELD Containment Truck x2
6.	Jack OLantern Glider 
7.	Spider-Copter x2
8.	Lola
9.	Odins Horse
10.	Avenjet

Need Disney Infinity 1.0
1.	Chernabogs Strength
2.	Pizza Planet Truck
3.	Calico Helicopter
4.	Toy Story Mania Blaster
5.	Wall-Es Collection
6.	Jacks Scary Decorations
7.	Electric Mayhem Bus
8.	Condor Wing Glider
9.	Scrooge McDuck
Need Disney Infinity 2.0
1.	Alien Symbiote
2.	Spider Buggy
3.	Black Panther Knives
4.	Spider Cycle
5.	World War Hulk Sky
6.	Stark Tech
7.	View From the Suit
8.	The Rip
9.	Star Lords Galaxy
10.	Groots View
11.	Groots Roots
12.	Spidey Street
13.	Forgotten Sky


----------



## Disney Junkies

with DisneyInfinityFan! Thanks!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

liam9251980 said:


> DisneyInfinityFan I could trade you a sorcerer supreme for a view from the suit if you would like? Let me know and we can get a trade done.



I will trade you.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:

Common Discs 1.0
1 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
4 Mickey's Car
4 Cinderella's Coach
2 Kahn
1 Stitch's Blaster
4 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
4 Sugar Rush Sky
4 Alice's Wonderland
1 Tulgey Wood
2 Rapunzel's Kingdom
1 Mike's New Car
4 Frozen Flourish
4 Halloween Town Sky
1 Dragon Firework Cannon
1 Danville Sky

Rare Discs 1.0 (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
1 Dumbo the Flying Elephant
1 Abu the Elephant
1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
1 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
5 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
1 TRON Interface
1 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
1 Merlin's Summon

Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc

Common Discs 2.0
2 Marvel Team-Up: White Tiger
1 The Immortal Iron Fist 
1 Spider-Buggy
1 Marvel Team-Up: Winter Soldier
3 Gamma Rays
1 Alien Symbiote
1 Groot's Roots
1 Spider Sky
1 Forgotten Skies

Rare Discs 2.0 (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
1 RARE Infinity Gauntlet
1 RARE Marvel Team-Up: Yondu

I need:
2 Ralph's Power of Destruction
1 Electro-Charge
3 Star Command Shield
1 Angus
1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere
1 *Stark Tech*
1 *World War Hulk Sky*
1 *Sorcerer Supreme* pending
1 *The Rip* 
1 *Spider-Copter*
1 *Star-Lord's Galaxy* 
1 *Marvel Team-Up: Ant-Man* pending

PM me for trades. The *bold red discs* are my priorities right now.


----------



## Starbuck322

Hello All,
I'm looking for World War Hulk, Star Lord's Galaxy and Marvel Team-Up Captain Marvel. I have a lot of Marvel Power Discs and a few RARE's too. Let me know what you are looking for and we can do some trading.


----------



## infinityedsc

Starbuck322

Post a list of what you have to trade. 

Thanks,


----------



## Disney Junkies

I saw the disc on a website, but it is not on the poster, has it been released?


----------



## infinityedsc

Proudmum2001

GREAT TRADE! Disc received yesterday.

Thanks,
Infinityedsc


----------



## infinityedsc

Great trade with DavidGary.

Thanks,


----------



## infinityedsc

*Here is what I HAVE to Trade:*  

*Series 1.0 Power Discs:*
  1 Alice in Wonderland Sky 
1 Alice in Wonderland Terrain
 3 Mickey's Jalopy
 1 Sugar Rush Sky
 1 Tangled Sky
 1 Frozen Terrain
 1 Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard 
1 Tri-State Area Terrain 
1 Stitch's Blaster 
1 Bolt's Super Strength
 2 Fix It Felix's Fix You
 1 Toy Story Mania Blaster
 1 TRU Exclusive Tron Sky (Rare)
 1 Flamingo Croquet Mallet
 1 TRU Exclusive C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Increaser (Rare)
 2 C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Control
1 Finding Nemo Sky

*Here is what I have to trade Series 2.0:*
  2 Team-Up White Tiger
1 Team-Up Winter Soldier
3 Gamma Rays
1 Team-Up Yondu (RARE)
1 Shield Helli-carrier Strike
2 The Avenjet
1 Falcon’s Wings
2 Spider Streets
1 Forgotten Skies

* I am looking for the following from Series 1.0:* 
1 Chernabog's Power 
1 Tantor 
1 WALL-E's Collection

*I am looking for the following from Series 2.0:*


1 Sorcerer Supreme
1 World War Hulk Sky
1 World War Hulk
1 View From The Suit
1 Jack-o-Lantern’s Glider
1 Groot’s Roots
1 Cloak of Levitation
1 Stark Tech
1 Spider Sky


----------



## infinityedsc

*Have these been released yet?:*

 1 Aerial Area Rug 
1 Alladin's Magic Carpet
 1 Jack Skellington's Reindeer
 1 Main Street Electrical Parade Float
 1 The King's Domain 
1 Skies of the World
 1 Simba's Pridelands
 1 Second Star to the Right
 1 Sands of Agrabah
 1 Neverland
 1 Mulan's Countryside
 1 Jasmine's View
 1 Gravity Falls Forest
 1 Gravity Falls Sky
 1 A Small World
 1 Calhoun's Command
 1 Cybug Swarm
 1 The USS Swinetrek
 1 Sergeant Calhoun's Blaster
 1 Mister Toad's Motor Car
 1 Mabel's Kittens for Fists
 1 Medusa's Swamp Mobile
 1 Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish 
1 Le Maximum 
1 Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
 1 Gus the Mule
 1 Fantasyland Carousel Horse
 1 Eglantine's Motorcycle
 1 Darkwing Duck's Grappling Gun 
1 Darkwjng Duck's Ratcatcher
 1 Chem Capsules 
1 Zeus' Thunderbolt
 1 Alice in Wonderland's Catepillar
 1 All for One 
1 Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone
 1 Cursed Pirate Gold
 1 King Louie's Monkeys
 1 Maleficent Spell Cast
 1 Rags to Riches
 1 Sandy Claws' Surprise
 1 The Glory Days


----------



## infinityedsc

Disney Junkies

Thanks for a great QUICK trade. Hope we can in the future.


----------



## proudmum2001

Great trade with infinityedsc! Thank you 



infinityedsc said:


> Proudmum2001
> 
> GREAT TRADE! Disc received yesterday.
> 
> Thanks,
> Infinityedsc


----------



## proudmum2001

Thank you lightwriter for the great trade!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

infinityedsc said:


> *Have these been released yet?:*
> 
> 1 Aerial Area Rug
> 1 Alladin's Magic Carpet
> 1 Jack Skellington's Reindeer
> 1 Main Street Electrical Parade Float
> 1 The King's Domain
> 1 Skies of the World
> 1 Simba's Pridelands
> 1 Second Star to the Right
> 1 Sands of Agrabah
> 1 Neverland
> 1 Mulan's Countryside
> 1 Jasmine's View
> 1 Gravity Falls Forest
> 1 Gravity Falls Sky
> 1 A Small World
> 1 Calhoun's Command
> 1 Cybug Swarm
> 1 The USS Swinetrek
> 1 Sergeant Calhoun's Blaster
> 1 Mister Toad's Motor Car
> 1 Mabel's Kittens for Fists
> 1 Medusa's Swamp Mobile
> 1 Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish
> 1 Le Maximum
> 1 Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
> 1 Gus the Mule
> 1 Fantasyland Carousel Horse
> 1 Eglantine's Motorcycle
> 1 Darkwing Duck's Grappling Gun
> 1 Darkwjng Duck's Ratcatcher
> 1 Chem Capsules
> 1 Zeus' Thunderbolt
> 1 Alice in Wonderland's Catepillar
> 1 All for One
> 1 Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone
> 1 Cursed Pirate Gold
> 1 King Louie's Monkeys
> 1 Maleficent Spell Cast
> 1 Rags to Riches
> 1 Sandy Claws' Surprise
> 1 The Glory Days



It will be released with the Toy Box set.


----------



## infinityedsc

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> It will be released with the Toy Box set.



Thanks for the info. I think that they should be released on Tuesday if that is correct. Will there be different packaging compared to the ones already released for 2.0?

Thanks,
Infinityedsc


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

infinityedsc said:


> Thanks for the info. I think that they should be released on Tuesday if that is correct. Will there be different packaging compared to the ones already released for 2.0?
> 
> Thanks,
> Infinityedsc



I think the packaging will be similar to Disney Infinity 1.0 power disc package with 2.0 label and graphic. I am just guessing though.


----------



## Disney Junkies

The packs look the same as the Marvel packs except they have the Disney Characters on them. Target had some out by accident on Saturday, but when I brought them to the register they would not sell them.




DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I think the packaging will be similar to Disney Infinity 1.0 power disc package with 2.0 label and graphic. I am just guessing though.


----------



## Disney Junkies

Thanks Infinity Ed, got the disc on Friday!



infinityedsc said:


> Disney Junkies
> 
> Thanks for a great QUICK trade. Hope we can in the future.


----------



## Downing1111

Now that the Disney Originals discs are out, I figured I'd trade my Marvel extras for them as people start to get doubles.

Have:
Lola
Spider Buggy
Helicarrier Strike
Ant Man
Sentinel of Liberty

Need:
Maleficents Spell Cast - Event
Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone - Event
Cursed Pirate Gold - Costume
Glory Days - Costume
Sandy Claws Surprise - Costume
Darkwing Ducks Ratcatcher - Vehicle
USS Swinetrek - Vehicle
Medusa's Swamp Mobile - Vehicle
Mr. Toad's Motorcar - Vehicle
Le Maximum - Vehicle
Alice In Wonderland's Caterpillar - Vehicle
Eglantine's Motorcycle - Vehicle
Gus the Mule - Mount 
Carousel Horse - Mount
Jim Hawkins' Solar Board - Pack
Mabels Kittens for Fists - Tool
Chem Capsules - Tool
Darkwing Ducks Grappling Gun - Tool
Calhoun's Blaster - Tool
Boomerang Fish - Tool
Simbas Pridelands - Texture Pack
The Kings Domain - Skydome
Calhouns Command - Texture Pack 
CyBug Swarm - Skydome
Gravity Falls Forest - Texture Pack
Gravity Falls Skies - Skydome
A Small World - Texture Pack
Skies of the World - Skydome
Neverland - Texture Pack
Second Star to the Right - Skydome
Mulan's Countryside - Texture Pack
The Middle Kingdom - Skydome
Main Street Electrical Parade Float  Vehicle
Aladdins Magic Carpet  MountJ
ack Skellington's Reindeer  Mount
Aerial Area Rug  Mount


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Downing1111 said:


> Now that the Disney Originals discs are out, I figured I'd trade my Marvel extras for them as people start to get doubles.
> 
> Have:
> Lola
> Spider Buggy
> Helicarrier Strike
> Ant Man
> Sentinel of Liberty
> 
> Need:
> Maleficents Spell Cast - Event
> Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone - Event
> Cursed Pirate Gold - Costume
> Glory Days - Costume
> Sandy Claws Surprise - Costume
> Darkwing Ducks Ratcatcher - Vehicle
> USS Swinetrek - Vehicle
> Medusa's Swamp Mobile - Vehicle
> Mr. Toad's Motorcar - Vehicle
> Le Maximum - Vehicle
> Alice In Wonderland's Caterpillar - Vehicle
> Eglantine's Motorcycle - Vehicle
> Gus the Mule - Mount
> Carousel Horse - Mount
> Jim Hawkins' Solar Board - Pack
> Mabels Kittens for Fists - Tool
> Chem Capsules - Tool
> Darkwing Ducks Grappling Gun - Tool
> Calhoun's Blaster - Tool
> Boomerang Fish - Tool
> Simbas Pridelands - Texture Pack
> The Kings Domain - Skydome
> Calhouns Command - Texture Pack
> CyBug Swarm - Skydome
> Gravity Falls Forest - Texture Pack
> Gravity Falls Skies - Skydome
> A Small World - Texture Pack
> Skies of the World - Skydome
> Neverland - Texture Pack
> Second Star to the Right - Skydome
> Mulan's Countryside - Texture Pack
> The Middle Kingdom - Skydome
> Main Street Electrical Parade Float  Vehicle
> Aladdins Magic Carpet  MountJ
> ack Skellington's Reindeer  Mount
> Aerial Area Rug  Mount



I can trade you Boomerang Fish for Ant Man.


----------



## Downing1111

^^ Done deal, I'll PM you my address now.


----------



## infinityedsc

Another great trade with DisneyInfinityFan. Got my disc in the mail today.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## infinityedsc

*Here is what I HAVE to Trade: *
*Series 1.0 Power Discs:*
 1 Alice in Wonderland Sky
 1 Alice in Wonderland Terrain
 3 Mickey's Jalopy
 1 Sugar Rush Sky
 1 Tangled Sky
 1 Frozen Terrain
 1 Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
 1 Tri-State Area Terrain
 1 Stitch's Blaster
 1 Bolt's Super Strength
 2 Fix It Felix's Fix You
 1 Toy Story Mania Blaster
 1 TRU Exclusive Tron Sky (Rare)
 1 Flamingo Croquet Mallet
 1 TRU Exclusive C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Increaser (Rare)
 2 C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Control
1 Finding Nemo Sky

*Here is what I have to trade Series 2.0:*
 2 Team-Up White Tiger
1 Team-Up Winter Soldier
3 Gamma Rays
1 Team-Up Yondu (Rare) 
1 Infinity Gauntlet (Rare)
1 Hydra Motorcycle
1 Lola
1 Odin’s Horse
1 Shield Helli-carrier Strike
2 The Avenjet
1 Falcon’s Wings
2 Spider Streets
1 Forgotten Skies

*I am looking for the following from Series 1.0: *
*1 Tantor
 1 WALL-E's Collection*
Looking for this the most at this time. This is the last one I need to complete Series 1.0. I would appreciate it if you could help me complete it.


----------



## infinityedsc

*I am looking for the following from Marvel Superhero Series 2.0:*
1 Sorcerer Supreme
1 World War Hulk Sky
1 World War Hulk
1 View From The Suit
1 Jack-o-Lanterns Glider
1 Groots Roots
1 Stark Tech
1 Spider Sky

*11-4-14 Releases To Trade Disney Originals Series 2.0:*
1 Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone 

* 11-4-14 Discs I need Disney Originals Series 2.0:*
 1 Aerial Area Rug (Rare)
 1 Alladin's Magic Carpet (Rare)
 1 Jack Skellington's Reindeer (Rare)
 1 Main Street Electrical Parade Float (Rare)
 1 The King's Domain
 1 Skies of the World
 1 Simba's Pridelands
 1 Second Star to the Right
 1 Sands of Agrabah
 1 Neverland
 1 Mulan's Countryside
 1 Jasmine's View
 1 Gravity Falls Forest
 1 Gravity Falls Sky 
1 A Small World
 1 Calhoun's Command
 1 Cybug Swarm
 1 The USS Swinetrek
 1 Sergeant Calhoun's Blaster
 1 Mister Toad's Motor Car
 1 Mabel's Kittens for Fists
 1 Medusa's Swamp Mobile
 1 Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish
 1 Le Maximum 
1 Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
 1 Eglantine's Motorcycle
 1 Darkwing Duck's Grappling Gun
 1 Darkwjng Duck's Ratcatcher
 1 Chem Capsules
 1 Zeus' Thunderbolt
 1 Alice in Wonderland's Catepillar
 1 Cursed Pirate Gold
 1 Maleficent Spell Cast
 1 Rags to Riches


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:

Common Discs 1.0
1 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
4 Mickey's Car
4 Cinderella's Coach
2 Kahn
1 Stitch's Blaster
4 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
4 Sugar Rush Sky
4 Alice's Wonderland
1 Tulgey Wood
2 Rapunzel's Kingdom
1 Mike's New Car
4 Frozen Flourish
4 Halloween Town Sky
1 Dragon Firework Cannon
1 Danville Sky

Rare Discs 1.0 (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
1 Dumbo the Flying Elephant
1 Abu the Elephant
1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
1 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
5 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
1 TRON Interface
1 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
1 Merlin's Summon

Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc

Common Discs 2.0
2 Marvel Team-Up: White Tiger
1 The Immortal Iron Fist 
1 Spider-Buggy
1 Marvel Team-Up: Winter Soldier
3 Gamma Rays
1 Alien Symbiote
1 Spider Sky
1 Forgotten Skies
1 Alice in Wonderland's Caterpillar
2 Fantasyland Carousel Horse

Rare Discs 2.0 (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
1 RARE Marvel Team-Up: Yondu

I need:
2 Ralph's Power of Destruction
1 Electro-Charge
3 Star Command Shield
1 Angus
1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere
1 *Stark Tech*
1 *World War Hulk Sky*
1 *Sorcerer Supreme* pending
1 *The Rip*
1 *Star-Lord's Galaxy*
1 *Zeus' Thunderbolts*
1 *Rags to Riches*
1 *Darkwing Duck's Grappling Gun*
1 *Skies of the World*
1 *Mulan's Countryside*
1 *Cy-Bug Swarm*
1 *Neverland*
1 *Second Star to the Right*
1 *The King's Domain*
1 *Simba's Pride Lands*

PM me for trades. The *bold red discs* are my priorities right now.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

liam9251980 said:


> DisneyInfinityFan I could trade you a sorcerer supreme for a view from the suit if you would like? Let me know and we can get a trade done.



Did you ever send the Sorcerer Supreme because I have not received it?


----------



## Downing1111

Now that the Disney Originals discs are out, I figured I'd trade my Marvel extras for them as people start to get doubles.

Updated 11/6

Have:
Helicarrier Strike
Sentinel of Liberty

Need:
Maleficents Spell Cast - Event
Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone - Event
Cursed Pirate Gold - Costume - PENDING
Glory Days - Costume
Sandy Claws Surprise - Costume
Darkwing Ducks Ratcatcher - Vehicle
USS Swinetrek - Vehicle
Medusa's Swamp Mobile - Vehicle
Le Maximum - Vehicle
Alice In Wonderland's Caterpillar - Vehicle
Eglantine's Motorcycle - Vehicle
Gus the Mule - Mount 
Carousel Horse - Mount
Jim Hawkins' Solar Board - Pack
Chem Capsules - Tool - PENDING
Darkwing Ducks Grappling Gun - Tool
Calhoun's Blaster - Tool
Boomerang Fish - Tool - PENDING
Simbas Pridelands - Texture Pack
The Kings Domain - Skydome
Calhouns Command - Texture Pack 
CyBug Swarm - Skydome
Gravity Falls Forest - Texture Pack
Gravity Falls Skies - Skydome
A Small World - Texture Pack
Skies of the World - Skydome
Neverland - Texture Pack
Second Star to the Right - Skydome
Mulan's Countryside - Texture Pack
The Middle Kingdom - Skydome
Main Street Electrical Parade Float  Vehicle
Aladdins Magic Carpet  MountJ
ack Skellington's Reindeer  Mount
Aerial Area Rug  Mount


----------



## infinityedsc

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I have:
> 
> Common Discs 1.0
> 1 Bolt's Super Strength
> 2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
> 2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
> 4 Mickey's Car
> 4 Cinderella's Coach
> 2 Kahn
> 1 Stitch's Blaster
> 4 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> 1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> 4 Sugar Rush Sky
> 4 Alice's Wonderland
> 1 Tulgey Wood
> 2 Rapunzel's Kingdom
> 1 Mike's New Car
> 4 Frozen Flourish
> 4 Halloween Town Sky
> 1 Dragon Firework Cannon
> 1 Danville Sky
> 
> Rare Discs 1.0 (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
> 1 Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> 1 Abu the Elephant
> 1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
> 1 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
> 5 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
> 1 TRON Interface
> 1 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
> 1 Merlin's Summon
> 
> Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc
> 
> Common Discs 2.0
> 2 Marvel Team-Up: White Tiger
> 1 The Immortal Iron Fist
> 1 Spider-Buggy
> 1 Marvel Team-Up: Winter Soldier
> 3 Gamma Rays
> 1 Alien Symbiote
> 1 Groot's Roots
> 1 Spider Sky
> 1 Forgotten Skies
> 
> Rare Discs 2.0 (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
> 1 RARE Infinity Gauntlet
> 1 RARE Marvel Team-Up: Yondu
> 
> I need:
> 2 Ralph's Power of Destruction
> 1 Electro-Charge
> 3 Star Command Shield
> 1 Angus
> 1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere
> 1 *Stark Tech*
> 1 *World War Hulk Sky*
> 1 *Sorcerer Supreme* pending
> 1 *The Rip*
> 1 *Spider-Copter*
> 1 *Star-Lord's Galaxy*
> 1 *Marvel Team-Up: Ant-Man* pending
> 1 *Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone*
> 1 *Zeus' Thunderbolts*
> 1 *Rags to Riches*
> 1 *Sandy Claws Surprise*
> 1 *Medusa's Swamp Mobile*
> 1 *Mr. Toad's Motorcar*
> 1 *Darkwing Ducks Ratcatcher*
> 1 *Le Maximum*
> 1 *Gus The Mule*
> 1 *Sergeant Calhoun's Blaster*
> 1 *Darkwing Duck's Grappling Gun*
> 1 *Mabel's Kittens for Fists*
> 1 *RARE Aladdin's Magic Carpet*
> 1 *Skies of the World*
> 1 *Mulan's Countryside*
> 1 *Cy-Bug Swarm*
> 1 *Calhoun's Command*
> 1 *Neverland*
> 1 *Second Star to the Right*
> 1 *The King's Domain*
> 1 *Simba's Pride Lands*
> 
> PM me for trades. The *bold red discs* are my priorities right now.



I will trade you Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone for your Groot's Roots. How does that sound.


----------



## proudmum2001

All caught up and I can't seem to delete from this phone.


----------



## Mtthatsme

Hey guys hers what I have for trade

Series 2.0 marvel
Shield helicarrier strike
Alien symbiote x3
Sorcerer supreme
Marvel team up winter soldier x2
Marvel team up iron patriot x3
Immortal iron fist x2
Space armor
Stark arc reactor
Infinity gauntlet
Jack O lanterns glider
Lola
Spider glider
Spider copter
Spider buggy
Hydra motorcycle
Shield containment truck
Falcon wings
Black panthers vibranium knives x3
The avenjetcloak of levitation x2
Spidey sky x2
Ghost riders chain whip

2.0 originals
Sandy claws surprise
Cursed pirate gold
All for one
Gravity falls sky
Lew Zealand's boomerang fish
Fantasyland carousel horse x2
Sergeant calhouns blaster
Mr. Toads motorcar 
Dark wing ducks ratcatcher


What I need
Series 2.0 marvel
View from the suit
Odins horse

2.0 originals
Gravity falls forest
Neverland
Calhouns command
A small world
Second star to the right
Cybug swarm
Skies of the world
Alice in wonderlands caterpillar 
Eglantines motorcycle
Medusas swamp mobile 
Mabel's kittens for fists
Chem capsules
Chernabogs spirit cyclone
The glory days
Main Street electrical parade float
Aerial area rug
Jack skellington reindeer
Aladdin magic carpet


----------



## proudmum2001

Thank you for the great trade disney Junkies


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Mtthatsme said:


> Hey guys hers what I have for trade
> 
> Series 2.0 marvel
> Shield helicarrier strike
> Alien symbiote x3
> Sorcerer supreme
> Marvel team up winter soldier x2
> Marvel team up iron patriot x3
> Immortal iron fist x2
> Space armor
> Stark arc reactor
> Infinity gauntlet
> Jack O lanterns glider
> Lola
> Spider glider
> Spider copter
> Spider buggy
> Hydra motorcycle
> Shield containment truck
> Falcon wings
> Black panthers vibranium knives x3
> The avenjetcloak of levitation x2
> Spidey sky x2
> Ghost riders chain whip
> 
> 2.0 originals
> Sandy claws surprise
> Cursed pirate gold
> All for one
> Gravity falls sky
> Lew Zealand's boomerang fish
> Fantasyland carousel horse x2
> Sergeant calhouns blaster
> Mr. Toads motorcar
> Dark wing ducks ratcatcher
> 
> 
> What I need
> Series 2.0 marvel
> View from the suit
> Odins horse
> 
> 2.0 originals
> Gravity falls forest
> Neverland
> Calhouns command
> A small world
> Second star to the right
> Cybug swarm
> Skies of the world
> Alice in wonderlands caterpillar
> Eglantines motorcycle
> Medusas swamp mobile
> Mabel's kittens for fists
> Chem capsules
> Chernabogs spirit cyclone
> The glory days
> Main Street electrical parade float
> Aerial area rug
> Jack skellington reindeer
> Aladdin magic carpet



I can trade you:
1. Aerial Area Rug for Spider-Copter and Sandy Claws Surprise
2. Eglantines Motorcycle for Mr. Toad's Motorcar
3. Alice in Wonderland's Caterpillar for Darkwing Ducks Ratcatcher


----------



## infinityedsc

Mtthatsme said:


> Hey guys hers what I have for trade
> 
> Series 2.0 marvel
> Shield helicarrier strike
> Alien symbiote x3
> Sorcerer supreme
> Marvel team up winter soldier x2
> Marvel team up iron patriot x3
> Immortal iron fist x2
> Space armor
> Stark arc reactor
> Infinity gauntlet
> Jack O lanterns glider
> Lola
> Spider glider
> Spider copter
> Spider buggy
> Hydra motorcycle
> Shield containment truck
> Falcon wings
> Black panthers vibranium knives x3
> The avenjetcloak of levitation x2
> Spidey sky x2
> Ghost riders chain whip
> 
> 2.0 originals
> Sandy claws surprise
> Cursed pirate gold
> All for one
> Gravity falls sky
> Lew Zealand's boomerang fish
> Fantasyland carousel horse x2
> Sergeant calhouns blaster
> Mr. Toads motorcar
> Dark wing ducks ratcatcher
> 
> 
> What I need
> Series 2.0 marvel
> View from the suit
> Odins horse
> 
> 2.0 originals
> Gravity falls forest
> Neverland
> Calhouns command
> A small world
> Second star to the right
> Cybug swarm
> Skies of the world
> Alice in wonderlands caterpillar
> Eglantines motorcycle
> Medusas swamp mobile
> Mabel's kittens for fists
> Chem capsules
> Chernabogs spirit cyclone
> The glory days
> Main Street electrical parade float
> Aerial area rug
> Jack skellington reindeer
> Aladdin magic carpet



I will trade you Odin's Horse for Sorcerer's Supreme. Let me know I can ship on Monday. Reply to my PM with shipping information; I will send a reply with mine. 
Thanks,
Infinity Ed


----------



## infinityedsc

*I am looking for the following from Marvel Superhero Series 2.0:*
1 Sorcerer Supreme (Pending Trade)
1 World War Hulk Sky
1 World War Hulk
1 View From The Suit
1 Jack-o-Lantern’s Glider
1 Stark Tech
1 Spider Sky

*11-4-14 Releases To Trade Disney Originals Series 2.0*
1 Maleficent’s Spell Cast

  *11-8-14 Discs I need Disney Originals Series 2.0:*
 1 Aerial Area Rug (Rare) 
1 Alladin's Magic Carpet (Rare)
 1 Main Street Electrical Parade Float (Rare)
 1 The King's Domain
 1 Skies of the World
 1 Simba's Pridelands
 1 Second Star to the Right
 1 Sands of Agrabah
 1 Neverland
 1 Mulan's Countryside
 1 Jasmine's View
 1 Gravity Falls Forest
 1 Gravity Falls Sky
 1 A Small World 
1Calhoun's Command
 1 Cybug Swarm
 1 Sergeant Calhoun's Blaster
 1 Mabel's Kittens for Fists
 1 Medusa's Swamp Mobile
 1 Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish
 1 Le Maximum 
1 Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
 1 Chem Capsules
 1 Zeus' Thunderbolt
 1 Alice in Wonderland's Catepillar
 1 Cursed Pirate Gold


----------



## infinityedsc

*Here is what I HAVE to Trade:
 Series 1.0 Power Discs: *
1 Alice in Wonderland Sky
 1 Alice in Wonderland Terrain
 3 Mickey's Jalopy
 1 Sugar Rush Sky
 1 Tangled Sky 
1 Frozen Terrain
 1 Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
 1 Tri-State Area Terrain 
1 Stitch's Blaster
 1 Bolt's Super Strength
 2 Fix It Felix's Fix You
 1 Toy Story Mania Blaster
 1 TRU Exclusive Tron Sky (Rare)
 1 Flamingo Croquet Mallet
 1 TRU Exclusive C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Increaser (Rare)
 2 C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Control
1 Finding Nemo Sky

*Here is what I have to trade Series 2.0:*
 2 Team-Up White Tiger
1 Team-Up Winter Soldier
3 Gamma Rays
1 Team-Up Yondu (RARE) 
1 Infinity Gauntlet (Rare)
1 Hydra Motorcycle
1 Lola
1 Shield Helli-carrier Strike
2 The Avenjet
1 Falcon’s Wings
2 Spider Streets
1 Forgotten Skies
1 Stark Arc Reactor
1 Groot’s View

*I am looking for the following from Series 1.0:*
 1 Tantor
 1 WALL-E's Collection


----------



## Mtthatsme

Disney infinity fan you have a deal, I'll PM my address


----------



## infinityedsc

DisneyInfinityFan  another awesome trade. Thank you.


----------



## proudmum2001

Too many trades going on, will post more when I know what I have.


----------



## Downing1111

Updated 11/13

Have:
Sentinel of Liberty
Chernabog Cyclone
Chem Capsules

Need:
Simbas Pridelands - Texture Pack
The Kings Domain - Skydome
CyBug Swarm - Skydome
Gravity Falls Forest - Texture Pack
Gravity Falls Skies - Skydome
A Small World - Texture Pack
Skies of the World - Skydome
Neverland - Texture Pack
Second Star to the Right - Skydome
Mulan's Countryside - Texture Pack
Main Street Electrical Parade Float  Vehicle
Jack Skellington's Reindeer  Mount
Aerial Area Rug  Mount[/QUOTE]


----------



## DavidGary

Doubles I have:

1.0
Frozen Flourish

2.0 Marvel
Ant-Man Team-Up

2.0 Originals
Alice in Wonderland's Caterpillar x2
Neverland
Gravity Falls Forest
Darkwing Duck's Motorcycle

What I need:

1.0
Jack's Scary Decorations*
Halloween Town Sky*

2.0 Originals
Skies of the World*
A Small World*
Mr. Toad's Car
Main Street Electrical Parade Float*

Thanks - will be checking in regularly to see if there are any trades. Thanks.

DG


----------



## infinityedsc

Here is what I HAVE to Trade:
Series 1.0 Power Discs: 
1 Alice in Wonderland Sky
 1 Alice in Wonderland Terrain
 3 Mickey's Jalopy
 1 Sugar Rush Sky
 1 Tangled Sky 1 Frozen Terrain 
1 Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
 1 Tri-State Area Terrain
 1 Stitch's Blaster 
1 Bolt's Super Strength
 2 Fix It Felix's Fix You
 1 Toy Story Mania Blaster
 1 TRU Exclusive Tron Sky (Rare)
 1 Flamingo Croquet Mallet
 1 TRU Exclusive C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Increaser (Rare)
 2 C. H. R. O. M. E. Damage Control
1 Finding Nemo Sky

I am looking for these 2 from Series 1.0:
 1 Tantor
 1 WALL-E's Collection


----------



## infinityedsc

Here is what I have to trade Marvel Super Heroes Series 2.0: 2 Team-Up White Tiger
1 Team-Up Winter Soldier
3 Gamma Rays
1 Team-Up Yondu (RARE) 
1 Infinity Gauntlet (Rare)
1 Hydra Motorcycle
1 Lola
1 Odins Horse (Possible Trade)
1 Shield Helli-carrier Strike
2 The Avenjet
1 Falcons Wings
2 Spider Streets
1 Forgotten Skies
1 Stark Arc Reactor
1 Groots View

Here is what I am looking for from Marvel Superhero Series 2.0:
1 Sorcerer Supreme (Possible Trade)
1 World War Hulk Sky
1 World War Hulk
1 View From The Suit
1 Jack-o-Lanterns Glider
1 Stark Tech
1 Spider Sky


----------



## infinityedsc

11-4-14 Releases To Trade Disney Originals Series 2.0
1 Maleficents Spell Cast
1 The Glory Days

  11-8-14 Discs I need Disney Originals Series 2.0:
1 Aerial Area Rug (Rare)
 1 Alladin's Magic Carpet (Rare)
 1 Main Street Electrical Parade Float (Rare)
 1 The King's Domain 
1 Skies of the World
 1 Simba's Pridelands
 1 Second Star to the Right
 1 Sands of Agrabah
 1 Neverland
 1 Mulan's Countryside
 1 Jasmine's View
 1 Gravity Falls Forest
 1 Gravity Falls Sky
 1 A Small World
 1 Calhoun's Command 
1 Cybug Swarm 
1 Sergeant Calhoun's Blaster
 1 Mabel's Kittens for Fists
 1 Medusa's Swamp Mobile
 1 Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish 
1 Le Maximum 
1 Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
 1 Zeus' Thunderbolt
 1 Alice in Wonderland's Catepillar
 1 Cursed Pirate Gold


----------



## audrey2580

Mtthatsme said:


> Hey guys hers what I have for trade
> 
> Series 2.0 marvel
> Shield helicarrier strike
> Alien symbiote x3
> Sorcerer supreme
> Marvel team up winter soldier x2
> Marvel team up iron patriot x3
> Immortal iron fist x2
> Space armor
> Stark arc reactor
> Infinity gauntlet
> Jack O lanterns glider
> Lola
> Spider glider
> Spider copter
> Spider buggy
> Hydra motorcycle
> Shield containment truck
> Falcon wings
> Black panthers vibranium knives x3
> The avenjetcloak of levitation x2
> Spidey sky x2
> Ghost riders chain whip
> 
> 2.0 originals
> Sandy claws surprise
> Cursed pirate gold
> All for one
> Gravity falls sky
> Lew Zealand's boomerang fish
> Fantasyland carousel horse x2
> Sergeant calhouns blaster
> Mr. Toads motorcar
> Dark wing ducks ratcatcher
> 
> 
> What I need
> Series 2.0 marvel
> View from the suit
> Odins horse
> 
> 2.0 originals
> Gravity falls forest
> Neverland
> Calhouns command
> A small world
> Second star to the right
> Cybug swarm
> Skies of the world
> Alice in wonderlands caterpillar
> Eglantines motorcycle
> Medusas swamp mobile
> Mabel's kittens for fists
> Chem capsules
> Chernabogs spirit cyclone
> The glory days
> Main Street electrical parade float
> Aerial area rug
> Jack skellington reindeer
> Aladdin magic carpet



Just sent you a pm


----------



## audrey2580

What I have for trade: 

Series 1
Stitch's Surfboard
The Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Mickey's Car (Jalopy) 


Need: 

Series 2
Cloak of Levitation
Mabel's Kittens for Fists 
Gravity Falls Sky 
Gravity Falls Forest
Sandy Claws Surprise
Glory Days


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:

Common Discs 1.0
1 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
4 Mickey's Car
4 Cinderella's Coach
2 Kahn
1 Stitch's Blaster
4 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
4 Sugar Rush Sky
4 Alice's Wonderland
1 Tulgey Wood
2 Rapunzel's Kingdom
1 Mike's New Car
3 Frozen Flourish
2 Halloween Town Sky
1 Dragon Firework Cannon
1 Danville Sky

Rare Discs 1.0 (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
1 Dumbo the Flying Elephant
1 Abu the Elephant
1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
1 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
5 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
1 TRON Interface
1 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
1 Merlin's Summon

Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc

Common Discs 2.0
2 Marvel Team-Up: White Tiger
1 The Immortal Iron Fist 
1 Spider-Buggy
1 Marvel Team-Up: Winter Soldier
3 Gamma Rays
1 Forgotten Skies
1 Alice in Wonderland's Caterpillar
1 Fantasyland Carousel Horse
1 Le Maximum
1 The USS Swinetrek
2 Jim Hawkin's Solar Board

Rare Discs 2.0 (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
1 RARE Marvel Team-Up: Yondu

I need:
2 Ralph's Power of Destruction
1 Electro-Charge
3 Star Command Shield
1 Angus
1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere
1 *Stark Tech*
1 *World War Hulk Sky*
1 *Sorcerer Supreme* pending (never received it from liam9251980 since 1 month ago)
1 *The Rip*
1 *Star-Lord's Galaxy*
1 *Zeus' Thunderbolts*
1 *Skies of the World*
1 *Mulan's Countryside*
1 *Cy-Bug Swarm*
1 *Neverland*
1 *Second Star to the Right*
1 *Simba's Pride Lands*

PM me for trades. The *bold red discs* are my priorities right now.


----------



## audrey2580

Update 

What I have for trade: 

Series 1
Stitch's Surfboard
The Pizza Planet Delivery Truck  (pending) 
Mickey's Car (Jalopy) 


Need: 

Series 2
Cloak of Levitation
Gravity Falls Sky 
Gravity Falls Forest
Sandy Claws Surprise (pending) 
Glory Days


----------



## Downing1111

Updated 11/20

Have:
Rags to Riches

Need:
CyBug Swarm - Skydome
Gravity Falls Forest - Texture Pack
The Middle Kingdom - Skydome
A Small World - Texture Pack
Skies of the World - Skydome
Second Star to the Right - Skydome
Mulan's Countryside - Texture Pack
Jack Skellington's Reindeer  Mount

Would also be willing to buy these too.


----------



## tjkraz

Looking to trade!

*HAVE Available for Trade:*
_*Infinity 2.0 Marvel*
_Yondu Team-Up (RARE)
Gamma Rays
Shield Helicarrier Strike
Space Armor
Shield Containment Truck
Falcon's Wings

_*Infinity 2.0 Disney*
_Rags to Riches
The Glory Days
Cursed Pirate Gold
All For One
King Louie's Monkeys
Zeus' Thunderbolts
Skies of the World
Darkwing Duck's Ratcatcher
Lew Zealand's Fish


*Discs NEEDED:
*_*Infinity 2.0 Marvel*
_Ant Man Team-up
View from the Suit
Groot's Roots
Groot's View

_*Infinity 2.0 Disney*
_Mr Toad's Motorcar
USS Swinetrek
Mabel's Kitten Fists
A Small World
Gravity Falls Forest
Mulan's Countryside
Calhoun's Command
Aerial Area Rug (RARE)

Rare discs typically trade 2-for-1 with commons.  I prefer to do multi-disc trades (e.g. 2-for-2, 3-for-3, etc.) to save on shipping but any reasonable offer will be considered.  

Thank you!


----------



## DavidGary

Just sent you a trade in PM. Let me know.


----------



## Disney Junkies

Any Help is welcome!

Have to Trade


18.	Abu 
19.	Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-Inator!
23.	Mikes New Car TRU x2
24.	Chill in the Air x2
26.	Halloweentown Sky x4
27.	Zurg TRU
28.	TRON Interface TRU
29.	Merlins Summon
2.0
1.	Gamma Rays x4
2.	Winter Soldier x2
3.	Gamora Space Armor x2
4.	SHIELD Containment Truck x3
5.	Spider-Copter x2
6.	Lola x3
7.	Hydra Cycle
8.	Spider Glider
9.	Avenjet
10.	Hellicarrier
11.	Antman
12.	Alien Symbiote
13.	Iron Fist
14.	Yondu x2
15.	Darkwing Duck Grappling hook gun x2
16.	GUS
17.	Chem Capsules
18.	The Kings Domain
19.	Le Maximum
20.	Calhouns Command
21.	All for One
22.	Sandy Claws

Need Disney Infinity 1.0
1.	Chernabogs Strength
2.	Pizza Planet Truck (pending)
3.	Toy Story Mania Blaster
4.	Jacks Scary Decorations
5.	Electric Mayhem Bus

Need Marvel Disney Infinity 2.0
1.	Star Lords Galaxy
2.	Groots View
3.	Spidey Street
4.	Forgotten Sky
5.	Ultimate Falcon
6.	Cap. Marvel

Need Marvel Disney Infinity 2.0
1.	Maleficents Spell Cast
2.	Chernabogs Spirit Cyclone
3.	Lew Zealands Boomerang Fish
4.	Sergeant Calhouns Blaster
5.	Jim Hawkins Solar Board
6.	Jack Skellingtons Reindeer
7.	Mr. Toads car
8.	Fantasyland Carousel Horse
9.	Light Jet
10.	Aladins Magic Carpet
11.	Simbas Prideland
12.	Cybug Swarm
13.	Gravity Falls Sky
14.	Gravity Falls Forest
15.	Jasmines View
16.	Sands of Agrabah
17.	Neverland
18.	Mulans Countryside
19.	Skies of the World
20.	Jack Skellingtons Reindeer
21.	Aladdins Magic Carpet


----------



## TexasEric

I have the following 1.0 discs for trade...

C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
Alice's Wonderland (sky)
Nemo Seascape (Texture)
Hooks Ship / Jolly Roger (RARE)
New Holland Sky
Victor's Experiments
Frozen Flourish
Phillipe
WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher (RARE)
WALL-E's Collection
Tri-State Area Terrain

and a couple of 2.0 Marvels...

Infinity Gauntlet (RARE)
Marvel Team-Up: Iron Patriot

I am looking for any of the following 2.0 discs...


World War Hulk Sky
View from the Suit
Stark Tech
The Rip
Groot's Roots
Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone
Maleficent Spellcast
King Louie's Monkeys
All for One!
Cursed Pirate Gold
Sandy Claws Surprise
Medusa's Swamp Mobile
Alice in Wonderland's Caterpillar
Mr. Toad's Motorcar
Fantasyland Carousel Horse
Daekwing Ducks Ratcatcher
Le Maximum
USS Swinetrek
Gus the Mule
Eglantine's Motorcycle
Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish
Sergeant Calhoun's Blaster
Darkwing Duck's Grapling Gun
Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
Jack Skellington's Reindeer
Aerial Area Rug
Main Street Electrical Parade Float
Aladdin's Magic Carpet
Skies of the World
Small World
Middle Kingdom
Mulan's Countryside
Cy-Bug Swarm
Calhoun's Command
Gravity Falls Sky
Gravity Falls Forest
Neverland
Second Star to the Right
King's Domain
Simba's Pride Lands

I prefer multi-disc trades to make the postage worthwhile.

Thanks!


----------



## Downing1111

Updated 11/24/14

I'd also be willing to flat out purchase the ones I need and would trade 2 for 1.

Have to trade:
Rags to Riches
Carousel Horse
Darkwing Duck Grappling Gun

Need:
A Small World - Texture Pack
Second Star to the Right - Skydome


----------



## infinityedsc

*Marvel Super Heroes Series 2.0 Discs for Trade:  *
1 Hydra Motorcycle
1 Lola
1 Forgotten Skies
2 Spider Streets
2 The Avenjet
2 Team Up - White Tiger
1 Team Up - Winter Soldier
2 Gamma Rays
1 Helicarrier Strike
1 Stark Arc Reactor
1 Infinity Gauntlet (Rare)

*Marvel Super Heroes Series 2.0 Discs I need:*
1 Sorcerer’s Supreme (Trade Pending)
1 View from the Suit
1World War Hulk Sky
1 Jack-o-Lantern’s Glider
1 World War Hulk
1 Stark Tech
1 Spider Sky


----------



## infinityedsc

*Discs for Trade Disney Originals Series 2.0*
1 King Louie’s Monkeys
1 Rags to Riches (Trade Pending)

  *Discs I need Disney Originals Series 2.0:*
1 Aerial Area Rug (Rare)
 1 Alladin's Magic Carpet (Rare)
 1 Main Street Electrical Parade Float (Rare)
 1 Skies of the World
 1 Second Star to the Right
 1 Sands of Agrabah
 1 Neverland 
1 Mulan's Countryside
 1 Jasmine's View
 1 Gravity Falls Forest
 1 Gravity Falls Sky
 1 A Small World
 1 Calhoun's Command (Possible Trade Pending)
 1 Cybug Swarm
 1 Mabel's Kittens for Fists
 1 Medusa's Swamp Mobile
 1 Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish
 1 Le Maximum  (Possible Trade Pending)
1 Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
 1 Zeus' Thunderbolt
 1 Alice in Wonderland's Catepillar (Trade Pending) 
1 Cursed Pirate Gold


----------



## audrey2580

Thanks to both DisneyInfinityFan and Disney Junkies for successful trades!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

DavidGary said:


> Doubles I have:
> 
> 1.0
> Frozen Flourish
> 
> 2.0 Marvel
> Ant-Man Team-Up
> 
> 2.0 Originals
> Alice in Wonderland's Caterpillar x2
> Neverland
> Gravity Falls Forest
> Darkwing Duck's Motorcycle
> 
> What I need:
> 
> 1.0
> Jack's Scary Decorations*
> Halloween Town Sky*
> 
> 2.0 Originals
> Skies of the World*
> A Small World*
> Mr. Toad's Car
> Main Street Electrical Parade Float*
> 
> Thanks - will be checking in regularly to see if there are any trades. Thanks.
> 
> DG



Can I trade you Halloween Town Sky for Neverland?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Disney Junkies said:


> Any Help is welcome!
> 
> Have to Trade
> 
> 
> 18.	Abu
> 19.	Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-Inator!
> 23.	Mikes New Car TRU x2
> 24.	Chill in the Air x2
> 26.	Halloweentown Sky x4
> 27.	Zurg TRU
> 28.	TRON Interface TRU
> 29.	Merlins Summon
> 2.0
> 1.	Gamma Rays x4
> 2.	Winter Soldier x2
> 3.	Gamora Space Armor x2
> 4.	SHIELD Containment Truck x3
> 5.	Spider-Copter x2
> 6.	Lola x3
> 7.	Hydra Cycle
> 8.	Spider Glider
> 9.	Avenjet
> 10.	Hellicarrier
> 11.	Antman
> 12.	Alien Symbiote
> 13.	Iron Fist
> 14.	Yondu x2
> 15.	Darkwing Duck Grappling hook gun x2
> 16.	GUS
> 17.	Chem Capsules
> 18.	The Kings Domain
> 19.	Le Maximum
> 20.	Calhouns Command
> 21.	All for One
> 22.	Sandy Claws
> 
> Need Disney Infinity 1.0
> 1.	Chernabogs Strength
> 2.	Pizza Planet Truck (pending)
> 3.	Toy Story Mania Blaster
> 4.	Jacks Scary Decorations
> 5.	Electric Mayhem Bus
> 
> Need Marvel Disney Infinity 2.0
> 1.	Star Lords Galaxy
> 2.	Groots View
> 3.	Spidey Street
> 4.	Forgotten Sky
> 5.	Ultimate Falcon
> 6.	Cap. Marvel
> 
> Need Marvel Disney Infinity 2.0
> 1.	Maleficents Spell Cast
> 2.	Chernabogs Spirit Cyclone
> 3.	Lew Zealands Boomerang Fish
> 4.	Sergeant Calhouns Blaster
> 5.	Jim Hawkins Solar Board
> 6.	Jack Skellingtons Reindeer
> 7.	Mr. Toads car
> 8.	Fantasyland Carousel Horse
> 9.	Light Jet
> 10.	Aladins Magic Carpet
> 11.	Simbas Prideland
> 12.	Cybug Swarm
> 13.	Gravity Falls Sky
> 14.	Gravity Falls Forest
> 15.	Jasmines View
> 16.	Sands of Agrabah
> 17.	Neverland
> 18.	Mulans Countryside
> 19.	Skies of the World
> 20.	Jack Skellingtons Reindeer
> 21.	Aladdins Magic Carpet



Can I trade you The King's Domain for Jim Hawkin's Solar Board?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

tjkraz said:


> Looking to trade!
> 
> *HAVE Available for Trade:*
> _*Infinity 2.0 Marvel*
> _Yondu Team-Up (RARE)
> Gamma Rays
> Shield Helicarrier Strike
> Space Armor
> Shield Containment Truck
> Falcon's Wings
> 
> _*Infinity 2.0 Disney*
> _Rags to Riches
> The Glory Days
> Cursed Pirate Gold
> All For One
> King Louie's Monkeys
> Zeus' Thunderbolts
> Skies of the World
> Darkwing Duck's Ratcatcher
> Lew Zealand's Fish
> 
> 
> *Discs NEEDED:
> *_*Infinity 2.0 Marvel*
> _Ant Man Team-up
> View from the Suit
> Groot's Roots
> Groot's View
> 
> _*Infinity 2.0 Disney*
> _Mr Toad's Motorcar
> USS Swinetrek
> Mabel's Kitten Fists
> A Small World
> Gravity Falls Forest
> Mulan's Countryside
> Calhoun's Command
> Aerial Area Rug (RARE)
> 
> Rare discs typically trade 2-for-1 with commons.  I prefer to do multi-disc trades (e.g. 2-for-2, 3-for-3, etc.) to save on shipping but any reasonable offer will be considered.
> 
> Thank you!



Would you be willing to trade Skies of the World for USS Swinetrek?


----------



## proudmum2001

*Have to trade from Marvel 2.0*

Marvel Team Up: Iron Patriot
Marvel Team Up : Winter Soldier
Marvel Team Up: White Tiger
Stark Arc Reactor
The Immortal Iron Fist
Sentinel of Liberty
World War Hulk Sky
Sorcerer Supreme
Odin's Horse

*Have to trade from Originals 2.0*

The USS Swinetrek
Eglantine's motorcycle
Le Maximum
Mabels kittens
Medusa's Swamp mobile
Chem Capsules
Darkwing Duck's ratcatcher
Zeus' Thunderbolts

*All that I need is The Middle Kingdom (Mulan)*. I attached a pic to make sure that it is the correct Mulan disc.


----------



## infinityedsc

Another great trade with TexasEric got the discs today! Thanks Again!


----------



## Downing1111

Updated 11/28/14

I'd also be willing to flat out purchase this and would trade all 3 for 1.

Have to trade:
Rags to Riches
Carousel Horse
Darkwing Duck Grappling Gun

Need:
A Small World - Texture Pack


----------



## infinityedsc

tjkraz said:


> Looking to trade!
> 
> *HAVE Available for Trade:*
> _*Infinity 2.0 Marvel*
> _Yondu Team-Up (RARE)
> Gamma Rays
> Shield Helicarrier Strike
> Space Armor
> Shield Containment Truck
> Falcon's Wings
> 
> _*Infinity 2.0 Disney*
> _Rags to Riches
> The Glory Days
> Cursed Pirate Gold
> All For One
> King Louie's Monkeys
> Zeus' Thunderbolts
> Skies of the World
> Darkwing Duck's Ratcatcher
> Lew Zealand's Fish
> 
> 
> *Discs NEEDED:
> *_*Infinity 2.0 Marvel*
> _Ant Man Team-up
> View from the Suit
> Groot's Roots
> Groot's View
> 
> _*Infinity 2.0 Disney*
> _Mr Toad's Motorcar
> USS Swinetrek
> Mabel's Kitten Fists
> A Small World
> Gravity Falls Forest
> Mulan's Countryside
> Calhoun's Command
> Aerial Area Rug (RARE)
> 
> Rare discs typically trade 2-for-1 with commons.  I prefer to do multi-disc trades (e.g. 2-for-2, 3-for-3, etc.) to save on shipping but any reasonable offer will be considered.
> 
> Thank you!



I will trade you my 1 Mr. Toad's Motorcar and 1 The USS Swinetrek for your 1 Cursed Pirate Gold and 1 Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish. Let me know I can ship tomorrow. PM me your address I will do the same. 

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## infinityedsc

Thanks DisneyJunkies for another great trade. I got the discs today. Thanks Again!


----------



## infinityedsc

Discs for Trade Disney Originals Series 2.0
1 King Louie’s Monkeys 
1 Mulan's Countryside
1 Alice in Wonderland’s Caterpillar
1 Mr. Toad’s Motorcar (Possible Trade Pending)
1 The USS Swinetrek (Possible Trade Pending)
1 A Small World (Possible Trade Pending)
1 Sandy Claws’ Surprise

 Discs I need Disney Originals Series 2.0:
1 Aerial Area Rug (Rare) 
1 Alladin's Magic Carpet (Rare)
 1 Second Star to the Right
 1 Sands of Agrabah 
 1 Neverland
 1 The Middle Kingdom
 1 Jasmine's View 
 1 Gravity Falls Forest
 1 Gravity Falls Sky (Possible Trade Pending)
 1 Cybug Swarm
 1 Medusa's Swamp Mobile
 1 Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish (Possible Trade Pending) 
1 Cursed Pirate Gold (Possible Trade Pending)


----------



## infinityedsc

Marvel Super Heroes Series 2.0 Discs for Trade:  
1 Hydra Motorcycle
1 Lola
1 Forgotten Skies
2 Spider Streets
2 The Avenjet
2 Team Up - White Tiger 
1 Team Up - Winter Soldier
2 Gamma Rays
1 Helicarrier Strike
1 Stark Arc Reactor
1 Infinity Gauntlet (Rare)

Marvel Super Heroes Series 2.0 Discs I need:
1 View from the Suit
1World War Hulk Sky
1 Jack-o-Lantern’s Glider
1 World War Hulk
1 Stark Tech


----------



## tjkraz

infinityedsc said:


> I will trade you my 1 Mr. Toad's Motorcar and 1 The USS Swinetrek for your 1 Cursed Pirate Gold and 1 Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish. Let me know I can ship tomorrow. PM me your address I will do the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed



Sent you a PM.  Thx.


----------



## Disney Junkies

Audrey2580 and InfinityEd!! Thank You Both!


----------



## Disney Junkies

Texas Eric! Thanks!


----------



## infinityedsc

Mtthatsme Thanks for the trade. Got the disc today.


----------



## infinityedsc

Thanks DisneyInfinityFan!! I got your disc in the mail yesterday. Thanks for another GREAT trade.


----------



## proudmum2001

I have Mulan's countryside (red background) for your Mulan's The middle kingdom. I did a trade and got the wrong one so I have an extra Countryside. This is the Middle Kingdom that I need in the pic lol 







infinityedsc said:


> Discs for Trade Disney Originals Series 2.0
> 1 King Louie’s Monkeys
> 1 The Middle Kingdom
> 1 Alice in Wonderland’s Caterpillar
> 1 Mr. Toad’s Motorcar (Possible Trade Pending)
> 1 The USS Swinetrek (Possible Trade Pending)
> 1 A Small World (Possible Trade Pending)
> 1 Sandy Claws’ Surprise
> 
> Discs I need Disney Originals Series 2.0:
> 1 Aerial Area Rug (Rare)
> 1 Alladin's Magic Carpet (Rare)
> 1 Second Star to the Right
> 1 Sands of Agrabah
> 1 Neverland
> 1 Mulan's Countryside
> 1 Jasmine's View
> 1 Gravity Falls Forest
> 1 Gravity Falls Sky (Possible Trade Pending)
> 1 Cybug Swarm
> 1 Medusa's Swamp Mobile
> 1 Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish (Possible Trade Pending)
> 1 Cursed Pirate Gold (Possible Trade Pending)


----------



## infinityedsc

proudmum2001 said:


> I have Mulan's countryside (red background) for your Mulan's The middle kingdom. I did a trade and got the wrong one so I have an extra Countryside. This is the Middle Kingdom that I need in the pic lol



I am sorry. I had the names of the discs backwards. I just went to the Disney Infinity website and got corrected. I have the Mulan's Countryside disc for trade and I am looking for The Middle Kingdom just like you are. Sorry we couldn't make this work this time.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

An OK trade with liam9251980


----------



## Carrol

TexasEric said:


> I have the following 1.0 discs for trade...
> 
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
> Tulgey Wood (Texture)
> Electro-Charge
> User Control Disc
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> Hooks Ship / Jolly Roger (RARE)
> New Holland Sky
> Victor's Experiments
> Frozen Flourish
> Phillipe
> Calico Helicopter
> Dragon Firework Cannon
> Toy Story Mania Blaster
> WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher (RARE)
> WALL-E's Collection
> Danville Sky
> Tri-State Area Terrain
> 
> I am looking for any of the following 2.0 discs...
> 
> 
> World War Hulk Sky
> World War Hulk
> View from the Suit
> Stark Tech
> The Rip
> Star-Lord's Galaxy
> Spider Sky
> Spider Street's
> Groot's Roots
> Dinosaur World
> Spider-Copter
> Spider-Cycle
> Falcon's Wings
> Spider Glider
> Cloak of Levitation
> S.H.I.E.L.D. Helicarrier Strike
> Marvel Team Up: Ant Man
> Marvel Team Up: Yondu (Rare)
> Sentinel of Liberty
> Stark Arc Reactor
> Space Armor
> Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone
> Maleficent Spellcast
> King Louie's Monkeys
> Zeus' Thunderbolts
> Rangs to Riches
> All for One!
> Cursed Pirate Gold
> Sandy Claws Surprise
> Medusa's Swamp Mobile
> Alice in Wonderland's Caterpillar
> Mr. Toad's Motorcar
> Fantasyland Carousel Horse
> Daekwing Ducks Ratcatcher
> Le Maximum
> USS Swinetrek
> Gus the Mule
> Eglantine's Motorcycle
> Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish
> Sergeant Calhoun's Blaster
> Darkwing Duck's Grapling Gun
> Mabel's Kittens for Fists
> Honey Lemon's Ice Capsules
> Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
> Jack Skellington's Reindeer
> Aerial Area Rug
> Main Street Electrical Parade Float
> Aladdin's Magic Carpet
> Skies of the World
> Small World
> Middle Kingdom
> Mulan's Countryside
> Cy-Bug Swarm
> Calhoun's Command
> Gravity Falls Sky
> Gravity Falls Forest
> Neverland
> Second Star to the Right
> King's Domain
> Simba's Pride Lands
> 
> I prefer multi-disc trades to make the postage worthwhile.
> 
> Thanks!



If you're willing to trade with a Canadian I can trade you Sandy Claws Surprise and Stark Arc Reactor for Electro Charge and Calico Helicopter.


----------



## Disney Junkies

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Bad trade with liam9251980




What were you trying to get?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Disney Junkies said:


> What were you trying to get?



I sent him A View From The Suit for his Sorcerer Supreme. It has been more than a month now, and I still have not received it.


----------



## Disney Junkies

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I sent him A View From The Suit for his Sorcerer Supreme. It has been more than a month now, and I still have not received it.




and see if I have the Sorcerer Supreme. I hate it when people get ripped off!


----------



## Disney Junkies

Sorry DisneyInfinityFan, no dice.


----------



## TexasEric

Carrol said:


> If you're willing to trade with a Canadian I can trade you Sandy Claws Surprise and Stark Arc Reactor for Electro Charge and Calico Helicopter.



Totally willing to trade with a Canadian, but my list has changed a bit.  I have updated the original post.  Please check it out: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52662340&postcount=157.


----------



## infinityedsc

Another Great Trade with TJKRAZ! Got the discs Thursday as expected. 

Here is the updated list:

Discs for Trade Disney Originals Series 2.0
1 King Louies Monkeys 
1 Mulans Countryside
1 Alice in Wonderlands Caterpillar
1 Sandy Claws Surprise
1 Jim Hawkins Solar Board

 Discs I need Disney Originals Series 2.0:
1 Alladin's Magic Carpet (Rare)
 1 Second Star to the Right
 1 Neverland
 1 The Middle Kingdom
 1 Gravity Falls Forest
  1 Cybug Swarm
 1 Medusa's Swamp Mobile
1 Sands of Agrabah  
1 Jasmine's View

Marvel Super Heroes Series 2.0 Discs for Trade: 
 1 Hydra Motorcycle
2 Lola
1 Spider Streets
2 The Avenjet
2 Team Up - White Tiger
1 Team Up - Winter Soldier
2 Gamma Rays
1 Helicarrier Strike
1 Stark Arc Reactor
1 Spider Buggy
2 Infinity Gauntlet (Rare)

Marvel Super Heroes Series 2.0 Discs I need:
1 View from the Suit
1World War Hulk Sky
1 Jack-o-Lanterns Glider
1 World War Hulk
1 Stark Tech


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:

Common Discs 1.0
2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
4 Mickey's Car
4 Cinderella's Coach
2 Kahn
1 Stitch's Blaster
4 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
4 Sugar Rush Sky
4 Alice's Wonderland
1 Tulgey Wood
1 Mike's New Car
1 Frozen Flourish
1 Dragon Firework Cannon
1 Danville Sky

Rare Discs 1.0 (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
1 Dumbo the Flying Elephant
1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
1 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
4 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
1 TRON Interface
1 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
1 Merlin's Summon

Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc

Common Discs 2.0
2 Marvel Team-Up: White Tiger
1 The Immortal Iron Fist 
1 Spider-Buggy
1 Alice in Wonderland's Caterpillar
1 Fantasyland Carousel Horse
1 The USS Swinetrek
1 Jim Hawkin's Solar Board

Rare Discs 2.0 (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
1 RARE Marvel Team-Up: Yondu

I need:
2 Ralph's Power of Destruction
1 Electro-Charge
2 Star Command Shield
1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere
1 *Stark Tech*
1 *World War Hulk Sky*
1 *Star-Lord's Galaxy*
1 *Skies of the World*
1 *Mulan's Countryside*
1 *Cy-Bug Swarm*
1 *Neverland*
1 *Second Star to the Right*
1 *Simba's Pride Lands*

PM me for trades. The *bold red discs* are my priorities right now.


----------



## infinityedsc

*Power Discs Trade List:
Series 1.0*
1 Mickeys Jalopy
1 Fix It Felixs Fix You
1 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control

*Series 2.0*
1 Spider Streets
1 The Avenjet
1 Team Up  White Tiger
1 Gamma Rays

*Power Disc Need List:
Series 2.0 Marvel Super Heroes:*
1 View from the Suit
1 World War Hulk Sky
1 World War Hulk
1 Stark Tech

*Disney Originals Series 2.0:*
1 Alladins Magic Carpet (Rare)
1 Second Star to the Right
1 Neverland
1 The Middle Kingdom
1 Gravity Falls Forest
1 Cybug Swarm
1 Medusas Swamp Mobile
1 Sands of Agrabah
1 Jasmines View


----------



## TexasEric

Update found in post 173:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52992308&postcount=173

Thanks!


----------



## Mtthatsme

Hey guys been away for a bit but have some new trades

marvel for trade
cloak of levitation x 2
the avenjet
black panther vibranium knives x 3
falcon's wings
shield containment truck
hydra motorcycle
spider buggy
spider glider
lola
jack-o-lantern's glider
ghost rider's chain whip
spider sky x 2
stark arc reator
space armor
the immortal fist x 2
marvel team up iron patriot x 3
marvel team up winter soldier x 2
alien symbiote x 3
shield helicarrier strike

need
view from the suit

originals 2.0 to trade 
the middle kingdom
mulan's countryside
gravity falls forest x 2
gravity falls sky x 2
simba's pridelands
the king's domain
sergeant calhoun's blaster x 2
fantasyland carousel horse x 3
lew zealand's boomerang fish
the uss swinetrek
darkwing duck's ratcatcher x 2
alice in wonderland's caterpillar
gus the mule
jim hawkin's solar board x 2
le maximum
mr toad's motorcar x 2
medusa's swamp mobile x 2
aerial area rug
zeus' thunderbolts
the glory day's x 2
rags to riches
king louie's monkeys
all for one x 2
cursed pirate gold x 2
sandy claws' surprise

need
a small world
skies of the world
mabel's kittens for fist
chernabog's spirit cyclone
main street electrical parade float


----------



## tvyellow

I havent traded since Infinity 1.0, but I had several doubles for 2.0 now and would like to see if I could make some trades.  I would prefer to trade the few rares I have 2 for 1, and would be willing to give two discs to anyone with rares I need. PM me if you think we can trade. Thanks. 

Infinity 1.0 Available for Trade
(1) Alice in Wonderland Texture 
(1) Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (rare) 
(2) Rapunzels Healing
(1) Wall-Es Fire Extinguisher (rare)
(1) Buy N Large Atmosphere
(1) Danville Sky

Infinity 2.0 Marvel Discs for Trade
(1) Gamma Rays (Hulk Gray Suit)

Infinity 2.0 Disney Discs for Trade
(1) Zeuss Thunderbolt
(1) Rags to Riches (Prince Ali Costume)
(2) All for One (Donald Costume)
(1) Cursed Pirate Gold (Captain Jack Costume)
(4) Sandy Claus Surprise (Jack Skellington Costume)
(1) Mr. Toads Motorcar
(1) Le Maximum (Muppets car)
(1) Gus the Mule
(2) Boomerang Fish
(1) Simbas Pridelands
(1) The Kings Domain


Infinity 1.0 Discs I Need
Ralphs Power of Destruction
Electro-Charge
Halloweentown Sky
Dragon Firework Cannon
Phillippe
Angus
Calicos Helicopter
Cruella De Villes Car
Wall-Es Collection

Infinity 2.0 Marvel Discs I Need
Sorcerer Supreme
White Tiger
Winter Soldier
Ant-Man
Containment Truck
Spider-Copter
Cloak of Levitation
Falcons Wings
Jack OLanterns Glider
Spider-Glider
Vibranium Knives
Spider Sky
The Rip
Groots View
Forgotten Skies

Infinity 2.0 Disney Discs I Need
Chernabogs Spirit Cyclone
Darkwing Ducks Ratcatcher
Medusas Swamp Mobile
Alice in Wonderlands Caterpillar
Eglantines Motorcycle
Carousel Horse
Jim Hawkins Solar Board
Mabels Kittens for Fists
Chem Capsules
Calhouns Command
Gravity Falls Forrest
Gravity Falls Skies
A Small World
Second Star to the Right
Mulans Countryside
The Middle Kingdom
Main Street Electrical Parade Float
Aladdins Magic Carpet
Jack Skellingtons Reindeer


----------



## CBork1

Looking to trade - here is my list...Thanks!!

*Series 1*
_Need_
Abu The Elephant
Nemo’s Seascape
Rapunzel’s Kingdom
Bolt’s Super Strength	

_Trade_
Fix-It Felix’s Repair Power
Pieces of Eight x 2
Cinderella’s Coach
Carl Fredricksen’s Cane
Alice’s Wonderland x 2
Rapunzel’s Birthday Sky x 2

*Series 2*
_Need_
Electric Mayhem Bus
Condor Wing Glider
User Control

_Trade_
Star Command Shield
Electro-Charge
Mike’s New Car x 2
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Frozen Flourish
Chill In The Air x 2
Victor’s Experiments x 2 

*Series 3*
_Need_
Phillipe
Dragon Firework Cannon
Toy Story Mania Blaster
WALL-E’s Fire Extinguisher
Chernabog’s Power 

_Trade_
Violet’s Force Shield x 2
Mickey’s Sorcerer Hat
Rapunzel’s Healing
WALL-E’s Collection
Calico Helicopter x 2
Danville Sky
Tri-State Area Terrain x 2
Angus
Tantor
Cruella De Vil’s Car x 2

*Marvel*
_Need_
Stark Tech
Star-Lord’s Galaxy
Dinosaur World
Forgotten Skies
S.H.I.E.L.D. Containment Truck
Hydra Motorcycle
Spider-Copter
Odin’s Horse
Black Panther’s Vibranium Knives
Cloak of Levitation
The Avenjet
Marvel team-up: Iron Patriot
Space Armor
Sentinel of Liberty

_Trade_
S.H.I.E.L.D. Hellicarrier Strike
Winter Soldier
View from the Suit
The Rip
Falcon’s Wings	

*Originals*
_Need_
Gravity Falls Forest
Neverland
Calhoun’s Command
Mulan’s Countyside
Gravity Falls Sky
The King’s Domain
CyBug Swarm
The Middle Kingdom
Jim Hawkin’s Solar Board
Le Maximum
Madusa’s Swamp Mobile
Darkwing Duck’s Grappling Gun
Sergent Calhoun’s Blaster
Mabel’s Kittens for Fists
King Louie’s Monkeys
Chernabog’s Spirit Cyclone
All for One
Sandy Claws’ Surprise
Aerial Area Rug*

_Trade_
Zeus’ Thunderbolt x 2
Rags To Riches
Cursed Pirate Gold x 3
Lew Zealand’s Boomerang Fish x 2
Gus The Mule
A Small World


----------



## sanfran22

CBork1 said:


> Looking to trade - here is my list...Thanks!!
> 
> *Series 1*
> _Need_
> Abu The Elephant
> Nemos Seascape
> Rapunzels Kingdom
> Bolts Super Strength
> 
> _Trade_
> Fix-It Felixs Repair Power
> Pieces of Eight x 2
> Cinderellas Coach
> Carl Fredricksens Cane
> Alices Wonderland x 2
> Rapunzels Birthday Sky x 2
> 
> *Series 2*
> _Need_
> Electric Mayhem Bus
> Condor Wing Glider
> User Control
> 
> _Trade_
> Star Command Shield
> Electro-Charge
> Mikes New Car x 2
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Frozen Flourish
> Chill In The Air x 2
> Victors Experiments x 2
> 
> *Series 3*
> _Need_
> Phillipe
> Dragon Firework Cannon
> Toy Story Mania Blaster
> WALL-Es Fire Extinguisher
> Chernabogs Power
> 
> _Trade_
> Violets Force Shield x 2
> Mickeys Sorcerer Hat
> Rapunzels Healing
> WALL-Es Collection
> Calico Helicopter x 2
> Danville Sky
> Tri-State Area Terrain x 2
> Angus
> Tantor
> Cruella De Vils Car x 2
> 
> *Marvel*
> _Need_
> Stark Tech
> Star-Lords Galaxy
> Dinosaur World
> Forgotten Skies
> S.H.I.E.L.D. Containment Truck
> Hydra Motorcycle
> Spider-Copter
> Odins Horse
> Black Panthers Vibranium Knives
> Cloak of Levitation
> The Avenjet
> Marvel team-up: Iron Patriot
> Space Armor
> Sentinel of Liberty
> 
> _Trade_
> S.H.I.E.L.D. Hellicarrier Strike
> Winter Soldier
> View from the Suit
> The Rip
> Falcons Wings
> 
> *Originals*
> _Need_
> Gravity Falls Forest
> Neverland
> Calhouns Command
> Mulans Countyside
> Gravity Falls Sky
> The Kings Domain
> CyBug Swarm
> The Middle Kingdom
> Jim Hawkins Solar Board
> Le Maximum
> Madusas Swamp Mobile
> Darkwing Ducks Grappling Gun
> Sergent Calhouns Blaster
> Mabels Kittens for Fists
> King Louies Monkeys
> Chernabogs Spirit Cyclone
> All for One
> Sandy Claws Surprise
> Aerial Area Rug*
> 
> _Trade_
> Zeus Thunderbolt x 2
> Rags To Riches
> Cursed Pirate Gold x 3
> Lew Zealands Boomerang Fish x 2
> Gus The Mule
> A Small World


 I have nemo, rapunzel, bolt, king louie, rapunzel, neverland and rare user control if interested.


----------



## CBork1

I will update my list in a few hours when i get home. I sent a few out today...

Thanks!


----------



## spideymike

Hi guys,

I'm trying to help complete my son's DI collection. Send me a PM if you like. I also cross post gaming-wise on www.cheapassgamer.com with this trade list. 

*Disney Infinity Series 1.1*

Have:
Alice in Wonderland Sky
Astro Blaster (rare)
Bolt’s Super Strength x 4
Cane with Tennis Balls (Up) x 2
Cinderella’s Coach x 3 
Finding Nemo Terrain x 2
Fix It Felix’s Fix You x 4
Kahn the Horse
Mickey’s Car
Pieces of Eight x 2
Stitch’s Blaster
Sugar Rush Terrain x 2
Tangled Sky
Tangled Terrain 

*Disney Infinity Series 1.2*

Have:
Frozen Sky x 2
Frozen Terrain x 2
Hangin’ Ten Stitch with Surfboard

Need:
Condorman Glider (rare)
Nightmare Before Christmas Terrain 
Ralph’s Power of Destruction

*Disney Infinity Series 1.3*

Have:
Danville Sky x 3
Dragon Firework Cannon
Tri-State Area Terrain
Violet’s Force Field
Wall-E’s Buy ‘N’ Large Atmosphere

*Toys R Us Exclusive Power Discs (Edition 1.0)*

Have:
Merlin’s Summon
Tron User Control

*Disney Infinity 2.0 Originals*

Have
Serial Area Rug (rare) - Phineas & Ferb
Chernabog’s Spirit Cyclone
Cursed Pirate Gold
Glory Days
Gravity Falls Forest
Jack Skellington’s Reindeer (rare)
King Louie’s Monkeys x 3
Main Street Electrical Parade Float (rare)
Sergeant Calhoun’s Blaster x 2
Skies of the World 
A Small World
Zeus’ Thunderbolt

Need
Simba’s Pridelands


*Disney Infinity 2.0 Marvel*

Have
Alien Symbiote
Groot’s View x 2
Jack-O-Lantern’s Glider x 2
Team Up - White Tiger
Team Up - Yondu (rare)

Need
Dinosaur World
Spider Sky


----------



## CBork1

Thanks to lightwriter and Disney Junkies for a great trade!

Here is my updated list...Thanks!!

*Series 1*
_Need_
Abu The Elephant
Rapunzel’s Kingdom
Bolt’s Super Strength	

_Trade_
Fix-It Felix’s Repair Power
Pieces of Eight x 2
Cinderella’s Coach
Carl Fredricksen’s Cane
Alice’s Wonderland x 2
Rapunzel’s Birthday Sky x 2

*Series 2*
_Need_
Electric Mayhem Bus
Condor Wing Glider
User Control

_Trade_
Star Command Shield
Electro-Charge
Mike’s New Car x 2
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Frozen Flourish
Chill In The Air x 2
Victor’s Experiments x 2 

*Series 3*
_Need_
Phillipe
Toy Story Mania Blaster
WALL-E’s Fire Extinguisher
Chernabog’s Power 

_Trade_
Violet’s Force Shield x 2
Mickey’s Sorcerer Hat
Rapunzel’s Healing
WALL-E’s Collection
Calico Helicopter x 2
Danville Sky
Tri-State Area Terrain x 2
Angus
Cruella De Vil’s Car x 2

*Marvel*
_Need_
Stark Tech
Star-Lord’s Galaxy
Dinosaur World
Forgotten Skies
Hydra Motorcycle
Odin’s Horse
Black Panther’s Vibranium Knives
Cloak of Levitation
The Avenjet
Marvel team-up: Iron Patriot
Space Armor
Sentinel of Liberty

_Trade_
S.H.I.E.L.D. Hellicarrier Strike
Winter Soldier
The Rip
Falcon’s Wings	

*Originals*
_Need_
Gravity Falls Forest
Neverland
Calhoun’s Command
Mulan’s Countyside
Gravity Falls Sky
The King’s Domain
CyBug Swarm
The Middle Kingdom
Jim Hawkin’s Solar Board
Le Maximum
Madusa’s Swamp Mobile
Darkwing Duck’s Grappling Gun
Sergent Calhoun’s Blaster
Mabel’s Kittens for Fists
King Louie’s Monkeys
Chernabog’s Spirit Cyclone
All for One
Sandy Claws’ Surprise
Aerial Area Rug*

_Trade_
Zeus’ Thunderbolt x 2
Rags To Riches
Cursed Pirate Gold x 3
Lew Zealand’s Boomerang Fish
Gus The Mule


----------



## souleman96

Thought I'd post my list here as well as the other thread as that seems to be the thing to do. Kind of minimal on 2.0 wants but have a few to trade for sure. Thanks for looking!

Wants
Series 1.0
Edition 1
Any Rares (Abu, Blaster, Dumbo)

Edition 2
Frankenweenie Sky
Frankenweenie Terrain
Headless Horseman's Horse
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Ralph's Power of Destruction

Series 2.0
Sorcerer Supreme
Captain Marvel Team-up

Haves
TRU Rares
Merlin's Summons
Mike's New Car
Stitch's Surf Board

1.0
Series 1
Alice in Wonderland Sky
Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Carl's Cane
Cinderella's Coach
Finding Nemo Sky
Finding Nemo Terrain
Fix It Felix's Fix You
Khan the Horse
Mickey's Car
Pieces of Eight
Stitch's Blaster
Sugar Rush Sky
Sugar Rush Terrain
Tangled Sky
Tangled Terrain

Series 2
Jolly Roger
Dr. Doofenshmirtzs Damage-Inator
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Frozen Sky
Frozen Terrain
Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surf Board
Mike's New Car
User Control

Series 3
Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
Rapunzel's Healing
Violet's Force Field
Chernabog's Power
Phillipe
Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram
Toy Story Mania Blaster
Angus
Tri-State Area Sky
Wall-e's Collection

2.0
Ghost Rider's Chain Whip
All For One
Gamma Rays
Sandy Claws' Surprise
Sentinel of Liberty
Space Armor
The Glory Days
Iron Patriot
White Tiger
Winter Soldier
Hydra Motorcycle
Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
Avenjet

I also have a few figures I'd trade. Gamora, Guardians Milano Playset, Sully, Jack Sparrow, Mr. Incredible, Dash Incredible, and Woody. I have unused cards for all of them except Gamora and obviously the Sully/Jack/Incredible one is all one card. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## CBork1

Not having any luck sending you a PM Mike...


spideymike said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying to help complete my son's DI collection. Send me a PM if you like. I also cross post gaming-wise on www.cheapassgamer.com with this trade list.
> 
> 
> *Disney Infinity Series 1.1*
> 
> Have:
> Abu the Elephant (rare)
> Alice in Wonderland Sky
> Astro Blaster (rare)
> Bolts Super Strength x 4
> Cane with Tennis Balls (Up) x 2
> Cinderellas Coach x 3
> Dumbo the Flying Elephant Ride (rare)
> Finding Nemo Terrain x 2
> Fix It Felixs Fix You x 4
> Kahn the Horse
> Mickeys Car
> Pieces of Eight x 2
> Stitchs Blaster
> Sugar Rush Terrain x 2
> Tangled Sky x 2
> Tangled Terrain
> 
> *Disney Infinity Series 1.2*
> 
> Have:
> Frozen Sky x 2
> Frozen Terrain x 2
> Hangin Ten Stitch with Surfboard
> 
> Need:
> Condorman Glider (rare)
> Dr. Doofenshmirtzs Damage-Inator
> Electric Mayhem Bus (rare)
> Electro-Charge
> Nightmare Before Christmas Terrain
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Ralphs Power of Destruction
> 
> *Disney Infinity Series 1.3*
> 
> Have:
> Danville Sky x 3
> Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram
> Dragon Firework Cannon
> Tri-State Area Terrain
> Violets Force Field
> Wall-Es Buy N Large Atmosphere
> 
> 
> Need:
> Philippe
> 
> *Toys R Us Exclusive Power Discs (Edition 1.0)*
> 
> Have:
> Merlins Summon
> Tron User Control
> 
> 
> *Disney Infinity 2.0 Originals*
> 
> Have
> Serial Area Rug (rare) - Phineas & Ferb
> All for One
> Chernabogs Spirit Cyclone
> Cursed Pirate Gold
> Glory Days
> Gravity Falls Forest
> Jack Skellingtons Reindeer (rare)
> King Louies Monkeys x 3
> Main Street Electrical Parade Float (rare)
> Sergeant Calhouns Blaster x 2
> Skies of the World
> A Small World
> Zeus Thunderbolt
> 
> 
> Need
> Darkwing Ducks Grappling Gun
> Darkwing Ducks Ratcatcher
> Eglantines Motorcycle
> USS Swinetrek
> Cybug Swarm
> Jasmines View (Aladdin/Jasmine two pack)
> Sands of Agrabah (Aladdin/Jasmine two pack)
> Simbas Pridelands
> The Kings Domain
> 
> *Disney Infinity 2.0 Marvel*
> 
> Have
> Alien Symbiote
> Avenjet
> Groots View x 2
> Hydra Motorcycle
> Jack-O-Lanterns Glider x 2
> Team Up - White Tiger
> Team Up - Yondu (rare)
> 
> Need
> SHIELD Helicarrier Strike
> Space Armor
> Odins Horse
> Dinosaur World
> Spider Sky


----------



## spideymike

Ok, I replied via email instead of a PM.


----------



## CBork1

Thanks to spideymike, lightwriter and Disney Junkies for a great trade!

Here is my updated list...Thanks!!

*Series 1*
_Need_
Abu The Elephant
Rapunzels Kingdom
Bolts Super Strength	

_Trade_
Fix-It Felixs Repair Power
Pieces of Eight x 2
Cinderellas Coach
Carl Fredricksens Cane
Alices Wonderland x 2
Rapunzels Birthday Sky x 2

*Series 2*
_Need_
Electric Mayhem Bus
Condor Wing Glider
User Control

_Trade_
Star Command Shield
Mikes New Car x 2
Frozen Flourish
Chill In The Air x 2
Victors Experiments x 2 

*Series 3*
_Need_
Phillipe
Toy Story Mania Blaster
WALL-Es Fire Extinguisher
Chernabogs Power 

_Trade_
Violets Force Shield x 2
Mickeys Sorcerer Hat
Rapunzels Healing
WALL-Es Collection
Calico Helicopter x 2
Danville Sky
Tri-State Area Terrain x 2
Angus
Cruella De Vils Car x 2

*Marvel*
_Need_
Stark Tech
Star-Lords Galaxy
Dinosaur World
Forgotten Skies
Odins Horse
Black Panthers Vibranium Knives
Cloak of Levitation
Marvel team-up: Iron Patriot
Space Armor
Sentinel of Liberty

_Trade_
Winter Soldier
The Rip
Falcons Wings	

*Originals*
_Need_
Gravity Falls Forest
Neverland
Calhouns Command
Mulans Countyside
Gravity Falls Sky
The Kings Domain
CyBug Swarm
The Middle Kingdom
Jim Hawkins Solar Board
Le Maximum
Madusas Swamp Mobile
Darkwing Ducks Grappling Gun
Mabels Kittens for Fists
King Louies Monkeys
Chernabogs Spirit Cyclone
All for One
Sandy Claws Surprise
Aerial Area Rug*

_Trade_
Zeus Thunderbolt x 2
Rags To Riches
Cursed Pirate Gold x 3
Lew Zealands Boomerang Fish
Gus The Mule


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

CBork1 said:


> Thanks to spideymike, lightwriter and Disney Junkies for a great trade!
> 
> Here is my updated list...Thanks!!
> 
> *Series 1*
> _Need_
> Abu The Elephant
> Rapunzels Kingdom
> Bolts Super Strength
> 
> _Trade_
> Fix-It Felixs Repair Power
> Pieces of Eight x 2
> Cinderellas Coach
> Carl Fredricksens Cane
> Alices Wonderland x 2
> Rapunzels Birthday Sky x 2
> 
> *Series 2*
> _Need_
> Electric Mayhem Bus
> Condor Wing Glider
> User Control
> 
> _Trade_
> Star Command Shield
> Mikes New Car x 2
> Frozen Flourish
> Chill In The Air x 2
> Victors Experiments x 2
> 
> *Series 3*
> _Need_
> Phillipe
> Toy Story Mania Blaster
> WALL-Es Fire Extinguisher
> Chernabogs Power
> 
> _Trade_
> Violets Force Shield x 2
> Mickeys Sorcerer Hat
> Rapunzels Healing
> WALL-Es Collection
> Calico Helicopter x 2
> Danville Sky
> Tri-State Area Terrain x 2
> Angus
> Cruella De Vils Car x 2
> 
> *Marvel*
> _Need_
> Stark Tech
> Star-Lords Galaxy
> Dinosaur World
> Forgotten Skies
> Odins Horse
> Black Panthers Vibranium Knives
> Cloak of Levitation
> Marvel team-up: Iron Patriot
> Space Armor
> Sentinel of Liberty
> 
> _Trade_
> Winter Soldier
> The Rip
> Falcons Wings
> 
> *Originals*
> _Need_
> Gravity Falls Forest
> Neverland
> Calhouns Command
> Mulans Countyside
> Gravity Falls Sky
> The Kings Domain
> CyBug Swarm
> The Middle Kingdom
> Jim Hawkins Solar Board
> Le Maximum
> Madusas Swamp Mobile
> Darkwing Ducks Grappling Gun
> Mabels Kittens for Fists
> King Louies Monkeys
> Chernabogs Spirit Cyclone
> All for One
> Sandy Claws Surprise
> Aerial Area Rug*
> 
> _Trade_
> Zeus Thunderbolt x 2
> Rags To Riches
> Cursed Pirate Gold x 3
> Lew Zealands Boomerang Fish
> Gus The Mule



I can trade you:
1. Bolts Super Strength for Star Command Shield
2. Rapunzels Kingdom for Zeus Thunderbolt
3. Jim Hawkins Solar Board for The Rip
4. Le Maximum for Angus


----------



## CBork1

Sent you a PM



DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I can trade you:
> 1. Bolts Super Strength for Star Command Shield
> 2. Rapunzels Kingdom for Zeus Thunderbolt
> 3. Jim Hawkins Solar Board for The Rip
> 4. Le Maximum for Angus


----------



## CBork1

Thanks to DisneyInfinityFan for a great trade...

Here is my updated list...Thanks!!

*Series 1*
_Need_
Abu The Elephant

_Trade_
Fix-It Felixs Repair Power
Pieces of Eight x 2
Cinderellas Coach
Carl Fredricksens Cane
Alices Wonderland x 2
Rapunzels Birthday Sky x 2

*Series 2*
_Need_
Electric Mayhem Bus
Condor Wing Glider
User Control

_Trade_
Mikes New Car x 2
Frozen Flourish
Chill In The Air x 2
Victors Experiments x 2 

*Series 3*
_Need_
Phillipe
Toy Story Mania Blaster
WALL-Es Fire Extinguisher
Chernabogs Power 

_Trade_
Violets Force Shield x 2
Mickeys Sorcerer Hat
Rapunzels Healing
WALL-Es Collection
Calico Helicopter x 2
Danville Sky
Tri-State Area Terrain x 2
Angus
Cruella De Vils Car x 2

*Marvel*
_Need_
Stark Tech
Star-Lords Galaxy
Dinosaur World
Forgotten Skies
Odins Horse
Black Panthers Vibranium Knives
Cloak of Levitation
Marvel team-up: Iron Patriot
Space Armor
Sentinel of Liberty

_Trade_
Winter Soldier
Falcons Wings	

*Originals*
_Need_
Gravity Falls Forest
Neverland
Calhouns Command
Mulans Countyside
Gravity Falls Sky
The Kings Domain
CyBug Swarm
The Middle Kingdom
Madusas Swamp Mobile
Darkwing Ducks Grappling Gun
Mabels Kittens for Fists
King Louies Monkeys
Chernabogs Spirit Cyclone
All for One
Sandy Claws Surprise
Aerial Area Rug*

_Trade_
Zeus Thunderbolt
Rags To Riches
Cursed Pirate Gold x 3
Lew Zealands Boomerang Fish
Gus The Mule


----------



## Disney Junkies

Come on and please give me a little help!!!!!

Have to Trade
1.	TRU Merlins Summon
2.	TRU Mikes Car
3.	Abu
4.	Condorman
5.	And a bunch of 1.0 commons
2.0
1.	Gamma Rays 
2.	Winter Soldier 
3.	Gamora Space Armor 
4.	Rags to Riches
5.	Kings Domain
6.	King Louie
7.	Gus
8.	Darkwing Blaster
9.	Zeus
10.	Glory Days
11.	All for One
12.	Alien Symbiote
13.	Antman
14.	A Small World
15.	Iron Fist
16.	Yondu
17.	The Rip
18.	Groots Roots
19.	Lola
20.	Shield Containment Truck
21.	Spider Copter
22.	Spider Glider



Need Disney Infinity 1.0
1.	Chernabogs Strength
2.	Jacks Scary Decorations


Need Marvel/Disney Infinity 2.0
1.	Maleficents Spell Cast
2.	Chernabogs Spirit Cyclone
3.	Mr. Toads car
4.	Aladins Magic Carpet
5.	Cybug Swarm
6.	Gravity Falls Forest
7.	Skies of the World


----------



## TexasEric

For my latest, please see post #183:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-infinity-2-0-power-disc-trades.3299814/page-10#post-53301434

Thanks!
TE


----------



## Disney Junkies

SpideyMike, I have responded with a PM trade. Are you still out there?


----------



## lightwriter

It has been a while since I posted a current list.  We went on vacation and spent a while at Walt Disney World so I'm in the mood to play infinity. So here is what I have and am looking for:

Have to Trade 2.0
S.H.E.I.L.D. Containment Truck
Hydra Motorcycle
S.H.E.I.L.D. Hellicarrier Strike
Gamma Rays
Stark Arc Reactor
Space Armor
Jack Skellington's Reindeer
Medusa's Swamp Mobile
Aerial area Rug
Main Street Electrical Parade Float
Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
The Glory Days

Have to Trade 1.0
Fix-it Felix's Repair power
Pieces of Eight
Mickey's Car
Carl Fredrickson's Cane
Repunzel's Kingdom
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Mike's New Car
Maximus
Frozen Flourish
Parking Lot Tram
Dragon Firework Cannon

Need 2.0
Forgotten Skies
Mulan's Countryside
Calhoun's Command
Second Star to the Right
Uss Swinetrek
Aladdin's Magic Carpet
Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone
All for One!

Need 1.0
C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
Repunzel's Birthday Sky
Sugar Rush Sky


----------



## Disney Junkies

Great trade with Lightwrighter! Thanks!


----------



## lightwriter

Traded with Disney Junkies again. Once again a fantastic trade. 

Thanks Disney Junkies.


----------



## infinityedsc

*Disney Originals 2.0 Power Discs Needed*:

1 Cybug Swarm

1 Gravity Falls Forest


*Disney Marvel Superheroes 2.0 Discs Needed*:

1 World War Hulk


1 World War Hulk Sky


*Discs For Trade*:

1 Alice in Wonderland's Caterpillar
1 Frozen Terrain
2 Mickey's (Jalopy) Car
1 Chrome Damage Control
1 Fix-It Felix's Fix you
1 Team-Up White Tiger
1 Gamma Rays
1 Infinity Gauntlet (Rare)


----------



## NDBounce

I can't figure out how to start a private message, but I am interested in a trade with you. I need Abu and Groot's Roots. I could give you Chernabog's Strength and Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone.

Let me know if you are interested.



Disney Junkies said:


> Come on and please give me a little help!!!!!
> 
> Have to Trade
> 1.    TRU Merlins Summon
> 2.    TRU Mikes Car
> 3.    Abu
> 4.    Condorman
> 5.    And a bunch of 1.0 commons
> 2.0
> 1.    Gamma Rays
> 2.    Winter Soldier
> 3.    Gamora Space Armor
> 4.    Rags to Riches
> 5.    Kings Domain
> 6.    King Louie
> 7.    Gus
> 8.    Darkwing Blaster
> 9.    Zeus
> 10.    Glory Days
> 11.    All for One
> 12.    Alien Symbiote
> 13.    Antman
> 14.    A Small World
> 15.    Iron Fist
> 16.    Yondu
> 17.    The Rip
> 18.    Groots Roots
> 19.    Lola
> 20.    Shield Containment Truck
> 21.    Spider Copter
> 22.    Spider Glider
> 
> 
> 
> Need Disney Infinity 1.0
> 1.    Chernabogs Strength
> 2.    Jacks Scary Decorations
> 
> 
> Need Marvel/Disney Infinity 2.0
> 1.    Maleficents Spell Cast
> 2.    Chernabogs Spirit Cyclone
> 3.    Mr. Toads car
> 4.    Aladins Magic Carpet
> 5.    Cybug Swarm
> 6.    Gravity Falls Forest
> 7.    Skies of the World


----------



## Disney Junkies

NDBounce said:


> I can't figure out how to start a private message, but I am interested in a trade with you. I need Abu and Groot's Roots. I could give you Chernabog's Strength and Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested.


NDBounce,
 Sorry about the late response. I didn't get a notification email that anyone had posted. I have recently gotten both of those discs via trade. I still need Malificent if anyone has that disc!


----------



## Pheran

Trying to complete my 1.0 sets!

*Series 1*

_Have_

Abu the Elephant (RARE)
Alice's Wonderland
Bolt's Super Strength
Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Stitch's Blaster
Tulgey Wood

_Need_

Rapunzel's Kingdom

*Series 2*

_Have_

Chill in the Air
Condorman Glider (RARE)
Jack's Scary Decorations
Mike's New Car
New Holland Sky
Ralph's Power of Destruction
Star Command Shield

_Need_

Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Headless Horseman's Horse

*Series 3*

_Have_

Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram
Tri-State Area Terrain
Violet's Force Field
Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher (RARE)

_Need_

Buy N Large Atmosphere
Dragon Firework Cannon
Rapunzel's Healing
Toy Story Mania Blaster

*Toys R Us Exclusives*

_Have_

CHROME Damage Increaser
Emperor Zurg's Wrath
Merlin's Summon
On the Grid
Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime
TRON Interface

_Need_

Captain Hook's Ship
Mike's New Car (TRU lenticular *not* Series 2!)
Stitch's Surfboard (TRU lenticular *not* Series 2!)

Thanks for looking!  Note, I do have some additional discs I could trade that are currently slated to go to friends/relatives, so if you have something and I need and you are looking for something not on my list, it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Obi-Wan Jabroni

Pheran, what would you want for your rares/TRU Exclusives? (Specfically Abu, Condorman, or Tron Interface)?  Of your needs, I don't have any Rares, but I do have the Flamingo Croquet Mallet and Toy Story Mania Blaster.

Sorry if this is typically done via PM, but I'm new here, and I don't think I can PM yet (or if I can, I haven't figured it out).  I've traded at infinitrader.com before though.


----------



## TexasEric

See my more recent post for updates...


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:

Common Discs 1.0
2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
4 Mickey's Car
4 Cinderella's Coach
2 Kahn
1 Stitch's Blaster
4 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
4 Sugar Rush Sky
4 Alice's Wonderland
1 Tulgey Wood
1 Mike's New Car
1 Frozen Flourish
1 Danville Sky

Rare Discs 1.0 (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
1 Dumbo the Flying Elephant
1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
1 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
4 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
1 TRON Interface
1 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
1 Merlin's Summon

Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc

Common Discs 2.0
2 Marvel Team-Up: White Tiger
1 The Immortal Iron Fist
1 Spider-Buggy
1 Fantasyland Carousel Horse
1 The USS Swinetrek
1 Jim Hawkin's Solar Board

Rare Discs 2.0 (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
1 RARE Marvel Team-Up: Yondu

I need:
2 Ralph's Power of Destruction
1 Electro-Charge
2 Star Command Shield
1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere
1 *Stark Tech*
1 *Star-Lord's Galaxy*
1 *Mulan's Countryside*
1 *Cy-Bug Swarm*
1 *Second Star to the Right*
1 *Simba's Pride Lands*

PM me for trades. The *bold red discs* are my priorities right now.


----------



## NDBounce

I still have no idea as to how to start a private message. If someone can tell me that would be most appreciated. 

In the mean time I have the following for sale, if you're interested in purchasing any or all 



DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Ralph's Power of Destruction $3 each
> 1 Electro-Charge $3 each
> 2 Star Command Shield $3 each
> 1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere $3 each
> 1 *Stark Tech $7 *
> 1 *World War Hulk Sky $7 *
> 1 *Star-Lord's Galaxy $6*
> 1 *Skies of the World $6*
> 1 *Mulan's Countryside $7*
> 1 *Cy-Bug Swarm $7*
> 1 *Second Star to the Right $6*
> 1 *Simba's Pride Lands $6*



If anyone can tell me where the button is to start a PM, that would be great as well.

NDBounce
NDBounce@hotmail.com


----------



## TexasEric

I believe you have to have at least 10 posts across all of the forums before you are allowed to PM.  This is done to prevent spamming from people that register just so they can spam. I may be incorrect so please check the forum rules to be sure.


----------



## ckpoodge

Hi everyone.

We're brand new to trading but sales at Toys R Us were good, so we stocked up.

*We have the following items to trade:*

*Marvel 2.0 (2 Discs)*
Space Armor (Gamora’s Disc)
Ant-Man


*Disney Series 1 (6 Discs)*
Cinderella’s Coach
King Candy’s Dessert Topping
Sugar Rush Sky
Alice’s Wonderland
Rapunzel’s Kingdom x2


*Disney Series 2 (11 Discs)*
Electro-Charge
Star Command Shield
User Control x2
Pizza Planet Delivery
Headless Horseman’s
Frozen Flourish
Chill In the Air
New Holland Skyline
Victor’s Experiments
Halloweentown Sky


*Disney Series 3 (6 Discs)*
Violet’s Force Field
Rapunzel’s healing
Phillipe
Tri-State Area Terrain x2
Buy N Large Atmosphere


*These are the disks we need:
*

*Disney Series 1*
Mickey’s Car
Carl Fredericksen’s Cane
Tulgey Wood
Buzz Lightyear’s Astro
Abu as an elephant


*Disney Series 2*
Maximus
Condorman Glider


*Disney Series 3*
Parking Lot Tram
Tantor
Dragon Firework Cannon
C.H.R.O.M.E Damage
Emperor Zurg’s Wrath
On the Grid
Tron Sky
User Control

Also, since we're pretty new, if you have any Disney Originals or Marvel for 2.0, I'd be happy to entertain any trades.

Thanks!

P.S.  I'm also going to go back and check all of the previous posts to see if I can do any trades myself.  I'll update my list accordingly.


----------



## taz6969

Hi all, i have the following to trade:

C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield x2
Carl Fedricksen's Cane
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Alice's Wonderland
Nemo's Seascape
Rapunzel's Kingdom x2
Frozen Flourish
Chill in the Air
Tri-state Area Terrain
Dancille Sky
WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher (Rare)
Captain Hook's Ship (Rare)
Mike's New Car (TRU)
Stitch's Surfboard (TRU)

New in the package so there are two discs in each pack:
Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive UPC 712725024000) x2
TRON User Control (TRU Exclusive UPC 712725023980)
Emperor Zurg's Wrath (TRU Exclusive UPC 712725024130) x2

this is what i need:

all of 2.0
as for 1.0

Chernabog's Strength
Violet's Force Field
Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser

Cruella De Vil's Car
Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram
Calico Helicopter
Phillippe
Angus
Toy Story Mania Blaster

WALL-E's Collection
Tron Interface
On the Grid


----------



## Mazxer

Hi, I had completed my Power Disc 1.0 a while back, but now my kid decided that she want Version 2.0 as well.  So, instead of going out and buying tons of packs, I was wondering if anyone would like to trade for some of my old spare.  (Never been play). Prefer to trade multi discs at a time, since I am in Canada. (Cut Down on Shipping)

To Trade:

Series 1
Bolt's Super Strength (3)
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
Khan
Stitch's Blaster
Carl Fredricksen's Cane (2)
Cinderella's Coach
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Sugar Rush Sky (2)
Tulgey Wood
Marlin's Reef
Rapunzel's Kingdom (2)

Series 2
Electro-Charge
Hangin' Ten Stitch
Chill In The Air
Frozen Flourish (3)
Victor's Experiments
Headless Horseman's Horse

Series 3
Mickey's Sorcerer's Hat
Rapunzel's Healing
Parking Lot Tram
Wall-e's Collection
Danville Sky

Rare
Condorman Glider
User Control  (5)
Mike's New Car (2)
Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher (2)
Emperor Zurg's Wrath
Astro Blasters Space Cruiser

Version 2.0
Falcon's Wings
Alien Symbiote

I would prefer Disney Originals instead of Marvel. 
(Instead of listing all i need, I will list what I have.. as I only brought a few packs)

Spidey's Streets 
Star-Lord's Galaxy
Falcon's Wings 
Black Panther's Vibranium Knives 
Cloak of Levitation 
Marvel Team-Up Ant-Man 
Stark Arc Reactor
Alien Symbiote 

Note: I dont' have any Originals Version 2.0.


----------



## taz6969

Hi all, i have the following to trade:

C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield x2
Ralph's Power Strength x2
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-Inator! x2
Electro-Charge x2
User Control x2

Mickey's Car
Carl Fedricksen's Cane
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck x3
Maximus x2
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Mike's New Car

King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Alice's Wonderland
Marlin's Reef
Nemo's Seascape
Rapunzel's Kingdom x2
Frozen Flourish x2
Chill in the Air x3
New Holland Skyline
Victor's Experiments
Holloweentown Sky x3
Jack's Scary Decorations
Tri-state Area Terrain
Dancille Sky

WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher x2 (Rare)
Captain Hook's Ship (Rare)
Mike's New Car (TRU)
Stitch's Surfboard (TRU)

New in the package so there are two discs in each pack:
Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive UPC 712725024000) x2
TRON User Control (TRU Exclusive UPC 712725023980)
Emperor Zurg's Wrath (TRU Exclusive UPC 712725024130) x2

this is what i need:

all of 2.0
as for 1.0

Chernabog's Strength
Violet's Force Field
Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser

Cruella De Vil's Car
Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram
Calico Helicopter
Phillippe
Angus
Toy Story Mania Blaster

WALL-E's Collection
Tron Interface
On the Grid


----------



## chris1013

Hi all, it's been a while since I traded here, and only have a couple to trade. 

*Marvel 2.0 Discs to Trade:*
Alien Symbiote
SHIELD Helicarrier Strike

*Originals 2.0 Discs to Trade:*
Sergeant Calhoun's Blaster

*Looking for:

Originals:*
Neverland
Second Star to the Right
Simba's Pridelands
The King's Domain
A Small World
Skies of the World
Darkwing Duck's Ratcatcher
Maleficent's Spellcast
Zeus's Thunderbolts
Rags to Riches

*Marvel*:
Hydra Motorcycle
Falcon's Wings
Lola
The Avenjet


I also have Jack Skellington's Reindeer - really only looking to trade it for Main Street Electrical Parade Float.

Thanks!!


----------



## TexasEric

UPDATES....

For TRADE:

Star Lord's Galaxy
Hydra MotorCycle
Spider Copter
Ghost Rider's Chain Wip (RARE)
Falcon's Wings
S.H.I.E.L.D. Helicarrier  Strike
Marvel Team Up: Ant-Man
Stark Arc Reactor


Sandy Claws Surprise
Cursed Pirate Gold
Medusa Swamp Mobile
Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
Honey Lemon' Chem Capsules
Aerial Area Rug (RARE)
USS Swinetrek
WANTED:


World War Hulk Sky
World War Hulk
View from the Suit

Aladdin's Magic Carpet
Lew Zealand's Fish
Gravity Falls Sky
Skies of the World

Thanks!


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

We have the following discs to offer:

Electro-Charge x2
Pieces of Eight x2
C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
Frozen Flourish
Flamingo Croquet Mallet x4
Halloweentown Sky
Victor’s Experiments
Hangin’ Ten Stitch With Surfboard
King Louie's Monkeys (2.0) x2
Cloak of Levitation (2.0)
Falcon's Wings (2.0) x2
Glory Days (2.0)
Fantasyland Carousel Horse (2.0)
Darkwing Duck’s Ratcatcher (2.0)
Gus the Mule (2.0)
Jim Hawkins’ Solar Board (2.0)
Alien Symbiote (2.0)

Yondu (2.0)


We need the following:


----------



## Mnemorath

What I have for trade:

2.0 Customization
Calhoun's Command

2.0 Toys
Alice in Wonderland's Caterpillar x3
Mr Toad's Motorcar x2
Darkwing Duck's Ratcatcher
Chem Capsule x4
Le Maximum
Spider Copter
Cloak of Levitation
Darkwing Duck's Grappling Gun
Eglantine's Motorcycle
Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
Black Panther's Vibranium Knives
Eglantine's Motorcycle
Spider Cycle (Rare)
Spider Mobile
Gus the Mule
Falcon's Wings x3
Jack'O lantern's Glider
Sergent Calhoun's Blaster


2.0 Abilities
Ultimate Falcon (Rare)
Marvel Team-up Yondu (Rare)
All For One
Glory days
Space Armor x2
Stark Arc Reactor x3
Cursed Pirate Gold
Sandy Claws Suprise x2
Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone
Infinity Gauntlet (Rare)
Immortal Iron Fist

1.0 Customization
Frozen Flourish
Alice's Wonderland
Marlin's Reef x3
Nemo's Seascape x2
New Holland Skyline
King Candy's Desert Toppings
Jack's Scary Decorations
Rapunzel's Kingdom x5

1.0 Toys
Kahn x2
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck x2

1.0 Abilities
Electro-charge x3
Fix-it Felix's Repair Power x3
C.H.R.O.M.E's Armor Shield
C.H.R.O.M.E Damage Increaser (Rare) x4
Merlin's Summon Power (Rare) x15

What I want

1.0
Violet's Force Field
Victors Experiments
Apu The Elephant
Astro Blaster Space Cruiser (rare)
Cruella DeVille's Car
Dragon Fireworks Cannon
Dumbo Ride
Surfboard Stitch (rare)
Tantor


2.0
Sentinel of Liberty
Aladdin's Magic Carpet
Cybug Swarm
Dinosuar World
Forgotten Skies
Stark Tech
The King's Domain
Zeus' Thunderbolt


----------



## sookie

Hi everyone! I am looking for a number of discs from the second series....

A Small World – Priority

Skies of the World

Jasmine’s View

Sands of Agrabah

Aladdin’s Magic Carpet


If anyone has these discs and is looking for others, please let me know. I have a pretty extensive list I can send you of what I have, from the first series on up.  Please PM me, like this post as well so I get the alert.


----------



## TexasEric

SO CLOSE...

For TRADE:


Hydra MotorCycle
Ghost Rider's Chain Wip (RARE)
Falcon's Wings
S.H.I.E.L.D. Helicarrier Strike
Marvel Team Up: Ant-Man
Stark Arc Reactor
World War Hulk Sky

Sandy Claws Surprise
Cursed Pirate Gold
Medusa Swamp Mobile
Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
Jack Skellington's Reindeer (RARE)
WANTED:

World War Hulk
Thanks!


----------



## Freight Train

I'm not sure if anyone still posts in this thread, but I've finally gotten my list together, and *here's what I have to trade*:


*1.0 Power Discs for Trade*

Ralph’s Power of Destruction
Violet’s Force Field
Bolt
Chernabog’s Power
Damage-Inator
Finn McMissile
Mickey’s Sorcerer Hat

Cruela de Vil’s Car
Tron Interface (Rare)
Carl’s Cane
Buy N Large Atmosphere
Cinderella's Carriage
Wall-E’s Fire Extinguisher (Rare)
Dumbo (Rare)
Calico Helicopter
Wall-E’s Collection
Sugar Rush Sky
Hook’s Ship (Rare)
Flamingo Mallet
Elephant Abu (Rare)
*
2.0 Power Discs for Trade*

Space Armor
Marvel Team Up: Yondu (Rare)
Stark Arc Reactor
Sentinel of Liberty
The Immortal Iron Fist
Marvel Team Up: White Tiger
Gamma Rays
Marvel Team Up: Captain Marvel (Rare)
Ultimate Falcon (Rare)

World War Hulk Sky
Spider-Cycle (Rare)
Black Panther’s Vibranium Knives
Falcon’s Wings
Cloak of Levitation
Hydra Motorcycle
Forgotten Skies
Odin’s Horse

Chernabog’s Spirit Cyclone
All For One
Sandy Claws Surprise
Maleficent’s Spell Cast
Zeus’ Thunderbolts
The Glory Days
Cursed Pirate Gold

Jack Skellington’s Reindeer (Rare)
Skies of the World
Honey Lemon's Ice Capsules
Gus the Mule
The Middle Kingdom
Le Maximum
The USS Swinetrek
Sergeant Calhoun’s Blaster
Darkwing Duck’s Ratcatcher

*Here are the discs I need:*

S.H.I.E.L.D. Helicarrier Strike
Sorcerer Supreme
Alien Symbiote
Rags to Riches

Spider-Copter
Spidey’s Streets
World War Hulk
Star-Lord’s Galaxy
The Rip
Groot’s View
Main Street Electrical Parade Float
Mr. Toad’s Motorcar
Alice in Wonderland’s Caterpillar
Medusa’s Swamp Mobile
Darkwing Duck’s Grappling Gun
Aladdin’s Magic Carpet
Simba’s Pride Lands
Calhoun’s Command
Mulan’s Countryside
The Sands of Agrabah
A Small World
Gravity Falls Sky
The King’s Domain
Jasmine’s Palace View

*I also need the Infinite (Crystal) Lightning McQueen figure.* Thanks everyone!


----------



## sanfran22

I have an extra crystal mcqueen if interested. I need any of these...
Marvel Team Up: Yondu (Rare)
Sergeant Calhoun’s Blaster
Skies of the World
Honey Lemon's Ice Capsules
Gus the Mule
Le Maximum
Maleficent’s Spell Cast
The Glory Days
Chernabog’s Spirit Cyclone
All For One
Ultimate Falcon (Rare)


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Would you be willing to trade your Skies of the World for my Dragon Firework Cannon?



Mnemorath said:


> What I have:
> 
> 2.0 Customization
> Calhoun's Command x2
> Skies of the World
> 
> 2.0 Toys
> Alice in Wonderland's Caterpillar x3
> Mr Toad's Motorcar x3
> Darkwing Duck's Ratcatcher
> Chem Capsule x4
> Le Maximum
> Spider Copter x2
> Cloak of Levitation
> Darkwing Duck's Grappling Gun
> Eglantine's Motorcycle
> Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
> Black Panther's Vibranium Knives
> Eglantine's Motorcycle
> Spider Cycle (Rare)
> Spider Mobile
> Gus the Mule
> Falcon's Wings x3
> Jack'O lantern's Glider
> Sergent Calhoun's Blaster
> Medusa's Swamp Mobile
> 
> 2.0 Abilities
> Ultimate Falcon (Rare)
> Marvel Team-up Yondu (Rare)
> All For One
> Socerer Supreme
> Glory days
> Space Armor x2
> Stark Arc Reactor x3
> Cursed Pirate Gold
> Sandy Claws Suprise x2
> Chernabog's Spirit Cyclone
> Infinity Gauntlet (Rare)
> Immortal Iron Fist
> 
> 1.0 Customization
> Frozen Flourish
> Alice's Wonderland
> Marlin's Reef x3
> Nemo's Seascape x2
> New Holland Skyline
> King Candy's Desert Toppings
> Jack's Scary Decorations
> Rapunzel's Kingdom x5
> 
> 1.0 Toys
> Kahn x2
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck x2
> 
> 1.0 Abilities
> Electro-charge x3
> Fix-it Felix's Repair Power x3
> C.H.R.O.M.E's Armor Shield
> C.H.R.O.M.E Damage Increaser (Rare) x4
> Merlin's Summon Power (Rare) x15
> 
> What I want
> 
> 1.0
> 
> Violet's Force Field
> Victors Experiments
> Apu The Elephant
> Astro Blaster Space Cruiser
> Cruella DeVille's Car
> Dragon Fireworks Cannon
> Dumbo Ride
> Hook's Ship
> Surfboard Stitch (rare)
> Tantor
> 
> 
> 2.0
> Sentinel of Liberty
> Aladdin's Magic Carpet
> Cybug Swarm
> Dinosuar World
> Forgotten Skies
> Stark Tech
> The King's Domain
> Zeus' Thunderbolt
> The Avenjet Prime


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Would you be willing to trade your World War Hulk Sky for my Alice in Wonderland's Caterpillar?



Freight Train said:


> I'm not sure if anyone still posts in this thread, but I've finally gotten my list together, and *here's what I have to trade*:
> 
> 
> *1.0 Power Discs for Trade*
> 
> Ralph’s Power of Destruction
> Violet’s Force Field
> Bolt
> Chernabog’s Power
> Damage-Inator
> Finn McMissile
> Mickey’s Sorcerer Hat
> 
> Cruela de Vil’s Car
> Tron Interface (Rare)
> Carl’s Cane
> Buy N Large Atmosphere
> Cinderella's Carriage
> Wall-E’s Fire Extinguisher (Rare)
> Dumbo (Rare)
> Calico Helicopter
> Wall-E’s Collection
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Hook’s Ship (Rare)
> Flamingo Mallet
> Elephant Abu (Rare)
> *
> 2.0 Power Discs for Trade*
> 
> Space Armor
> Marvel Team Up: Yondu (Rare)
> Stark Arc Reactor
> Sentinel of Liberty
> The Immortal Iron Fist
> Marvel Team Up: White Tiger
> Gamma Rays
> Marvel Team Up: Captain Marvel (Rare)
> Ultimate Falcon (Rare)
> 
> World War Hulk Sky
> Spider-Cycle (Rare)
> Black Panther’s Vibranium Knives
> Falcon’s Wings
> Cloak of Levitation
> Hydra Motorcycle
> Forgotten Skies
> Odin’s Horse
> 
> Chernabog’s Spirit Cyclone
> All For One
> Sandy Claws Surprise
> Maleficent’s Spell Cast
> Zeus’ Thunderbolts
> The Glory Days
> Cursed Pirate Gold
> 
> Jack Skellington’s Reindeer (Rare)
> Skies of the World
> Honey Lemon's Ice Capsules
> Gus the Mule
> The Middle Kingdom
> Le Maximum
> The USS Swinetrek
> Sergeant Calhoun’s Blaster
> Darkwing Duck’s Ratcatcher
> 
> *Here are the discs I need:*
> 
> S.H.I.E.L.D. Helicarrier Strike
> Sorcerer Supreme
> Alien Symbiote
> Rags to Riches
> 
> Spider-Copter
> Spidey’s Streets
> World War Hulk
> Star-Lord’s Galaxy
> The Rip
> Groot’s View
> Main Street Electrical Parade Float
> Mr. Toad’s Motorcar
> Alice in Wonderland’s Caterpillar
> Medusa’s Swamp Mobile
> Darkwing Duck’s Grappling Gun
> Aladdin’s Magic Carpet
> Simba’s Pride Lands
> Calhoun’s Command
> Mulan’s Countryside
> The Sands of Agrabah
> A Small World
> Gravity Falls Sky
> The King’s Domain
> Jasmine’s Palace View
> 
> *I also need the Infinite (Crystal) Lightning McQueen figure.* Thanks everyone!


----------



## TexasEric

.


----------



## TexasEric

For TRADE:

Hydra MotorCycle
Ghost Rider's Chain Wip (RARE)
Falcon's Wings
S.H.I.E.L.D. Helicarrier Strike
Marvel Team Up: Ant-Man
Avenjet
Alien Symbiote


Sandy Claws Surprise
Cursed Pirate Gold
Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
Jack Skellington's Reindeer (RARE)
WANTED:

Poe's Resistance Jacket
Resistance Tactical Strike
Finn's Stormtrooper Costume
Quad Jumper
Will trade 2-for-1 or RARE-for-1.


----------

